# The K.R.I.E.G. Project



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Hello all,

Well I have decided to throw myself on the grenade and seek motivation from all you out there to get my Krieg soldiers inline and ready for war. I have had abunch of my models just chilling in the closet with no real motivation to get them all painted up...I blame Warhammer Fantasy for that, LOL! Anyways, several months ago when I got my first 2 Krieg models, the two Grenadiers with Hvy stubbers, I painted them up as my test subjects. I think they turned out pretty damn good. I waited for a while before snagging a deal on Ebay for a Krieg army. (Everything you see painted brown, plus all the Grenadiers, Vendettas, and several tanks in the following pictures is from Ebay) I wish I could find that dude and smack him in the head! No seriously, He took all the models and just dumped them into a box and mailed them out to me. You can guess how they looked when they arrived..I was so Irrate! I spent days fixing them, green stuffing, trimming, the whole works. 

Anyways, the time has come now to get these guys painted up. I have also entered into the 2011 painting comp to further motivate myself to get these guys done. 

Look forward to hearing feedback form you all. I will keep you posted as I progress.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Here are the first 10 Kriegsmen that I plan on having finished sometime next week for the Jan 2011 painting comp. I will take some more pics as I progress with them.


----------



## Meldon

I will be following this log with interest and the test models you painted looks awesome!


----------



## Oldenhaller

looking forward to it!


----------



## fynn

look forward to seeing this army shape up, and to see the end product


----------



## Zodd

That is an impressing army of Krieg. Nice test figures, looking forward to see the next gues in the painting comp. Have just finished " Dead Men Walking ", they are scary those Kriegs.


----------



## xenobiotic

Nice to see an all FW army here on Heresy! Your wallet must be drying up bloody tears by now? Will be interesting to see if you manage to paint the entire army you have on your shelves


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Thanks guys! Seriously, your words of encouragement help a lot. "Dead Men Walking”? I’m going to have to get a copy of that book. I loved the Vraks series, finishing Vol. 7 right now, another reason for my sudden boom of motivation!

As for my Wallet...LOL....Sigh, ya its pretty dry. But all is well. I’m currently going to school and the government pays me to go to school (Prior military if you were curious). I’m still expecting a huge Forgeworld shipment sometime in the next week also with additional stuff. It was part of my Christmas and birthday gifts from my wife. "I love her", hehehehe.

On a side note, how can I go about posting the pictures without having to make them attachments? When I go to other people post they have their pictures posted in a scrolling fashion with captions, what am I missing?

Thanks!


----------



## xenobiotic

There are many ways. At first I used imageshack but then suddenly my pictures started to disappear (very annoying!). So now I use the Picasa Webalbum (http://picasaweb.google.com/)

There I have a Plog specific album where I upload my pictures to after I've compiled them (and auto adjusted them in Adobe Photoshop) with the [ IMG ] [ /IMG ] commando. To get the link I go to the web album find the picture I uploaded right click it and copy the link adress.

_One thing to beware with picasa is that they will shrink your images unless you tweak the links you put into the IMG:_

[...]/_S-fTsV8nxTI/TSeIB0FbQGI/AAAAAAAAAvg/l4LQK6sYSqE/*s640*/[...]
_See the s640? That makes the image go 640 pixels resolution at most. If you change it to:_

[...]/_S-fTsV8nxTI/TSeIB0FbQGI/AAAAAAAAAvg/l4LQK6sYSqE/*s0*/[...]
_See that I changed it to s0? That makes the code show the picture in the original picture resolution._

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

The test models are outstanding. The skull masks remind me a bit of the enemy general in the movie willow, who pretty much strikes fear into small children and wee gamers. Well done.


----------



## The Wraithlord

You can also use Photobucket to upload your pics to and then just use the direct link they provide to post the images here, it is easy to do.


As for the models I like the looks of them with a single exception: the metal areas. The paint on the metal of the gun and helmet are a huge contrast with the way the rest of the models are painting and almost makes them look like you couldn't be bothered to do a nice job on them. I would suggest you paint these areas full boltgun metal, no drybrushing just straight and even coverage, and then use a black wash to dull them down, maybe a small bit of brown in crevasses once the black dries. Doesn't really take any more work but the result is much nicer.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

First off, thanks for the support…I really need it! Secondly, here’s a little update, it’s not much, but it’s where I want to go with the main painting configuration for the army. Please tell me what you think. If any of you have access to Imperial Armor Vol. 5, pg.17 it shows a drawing of a Krieg soldier standing at attention. This is exactly what I went for. If I am aloud to post a picture from the book with credit to GW and Forgeworld let me know and I will. That way you can reference what I am talking about.

Anyways, let me tell you a little bit about what happened so far. These first couple pictures are from me trying to remember the base coat colors for my guys since it had been so long since I first painted my test subjects. I went with a primer for my Airbrush that was grey from Vallejo, and it looked like a white grey. I sprayed over it with Vallejo German grey and now the 10 men where way to dark. I then went back and sprayed them with Vallejo USA Grey and they turned out perfect. Well while I was spray them I figured I would go ahead and try to spray another 10 yet found out that since the other kriegsmen were primed with the light grey, the USA grey went on lighter, as you can see in the pics. Left is a Kriegsmen primed light grey, then base coated usa grey, middle is a guy with just the primer, and to the right is the a kriegsmen primed light grey, resprayed with German grey, then resprayed with usa grey.

I should have remembered that darker bases make the colors painted on top of them darker…durrr! So, after I figured out what the base color was and how it needed to be applied I did their bases first. I feel that it is easier to fix dry brushing on the mini from the bristles hitting them from painting the base then it is to paint the mini all nice then have to try and go back and fix it because the base effects hit the mini. My technique for painting the bases is as follows:
I base coat the base Chaos Black
Followed by a heavy dry brushing of Scorched Brown
Followed by a medium dry brushing of Bestial Brown
Followed by a light dry brushing of Snakebite Leather
Finally, by a very very light dry brushing of Bleached Bone.

The actual Kriegsmen was painted as follows:

Primed = Vallejo primer Black
Basecoat = Vallejo US Grey
Great Coat = Vallejo US Grey / washed with Badab Black / highlighted with Vallejo US Grey
Pants = Vallejo light grey / washed with Devlan Mud
Boats & Mask = Kommando Khaki / washed with devlan mud
Armor = Vallejo German grey / highlighted with boltgun metal
Straps & Backpack = Scorched brown / highlighted with bestial brown (Forgot to do this part)
Strip marking on collar = Ruby red
Lenses = Dark Angels green / snot green / finally a dab of skull white
Lasgun = Chainmail / washed with Armor wash (out of production)
Gloves = Chaos black / highlighted with Vallejo German grey (Forgot to do this part also!)
Mask coupling & belt = Brazen Brass (out of production)
Mask Tube = shadow grey / washed with badab black
Lasgun stock & shovel handle = snakebite leather

Total painting time about 3 to 4 hours for just this one.

Hope I didn’t bore you all too much with all this reading, but I will now post the pics…please let me know, all FEEDBACK is welcome. If everyone is cool with it then I will proceed with mass production. Thanks, ohh I tried taking the picture a new way with the magnifier lamp, weather has been shit the last couple weeks.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

The Wraithlord said:


> As for the models I like the looks of them with a single exception: the metal areas. The paint on the metal of the gun and helmet are a huge contrast with the way the rest of the models are painting and almost makes them look like you couldn't be bothered to do a nice job on them. I would suggest you paint these areas full boltgun metal, no drybrushing just straight and even coverage, and then use a black wash to dull them down, maybe a small bit of brown in crevasses once the black dries. Doesn't really take any more work but the result is much nicer.


I tried a new thing with the helmet and shoulder pads on this guy using Vallejo German Grey then using boltgun metal to show dings and scratchs...Looks ALOT better! What do you think of them now? Still think the lasgun needs to be changed?


----------



## Meldon

I think the lasgun is a bit to clean for a Krieg regiment. I think it would feel good with some Devlan mud on it. Otherwise I just wanna say your doing some great work


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Meldon said:


> I think the lasgun is a bit to clean for a Krieg regiment. I think it would feel good with some Devlan mud on it. Otherwise I just wanna say your doing some great work


Thanks mate, looks like its back to the drawing board for the lasgun.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Ok. I redid the the lasgun with boltgun metal then washed it with some badab black. I also went ahead and darked up the wood on the stock and shovel handel. I think all and all the Krieg factory is about to start mass production. Please let me know before I start throwing the coals in the furnace!

Ohh and taking the pics through the magnifier works pretty well. The Fluorescent light from the lamp helps with the lighting as well.

Thanks guys!


----------



## The Wraithlord

This newest version is much better for sure.


----------



## Meldon

Yepp, just start up the mass production. Looks great now


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Ok…Finally an update! =)

The 143rds 1st Platoon, 1st squad is FINALLY finished and ready for the meat grinder! WOOT! I have no idea how I am going to paint another two hundred of these guys….sigh. It felt like it took forever and my neck feels like it’s ready to snap if you know what I mean? Painting the damn regiment number was a huge pain in the ass, every moment I felt like my hand was going to jerk and streak a huge white line across my almost finished mini, same thing with the little guage meter on thier chest. Anyways, please let me know what you guys think, FEEDBACK is always welcome. Now I need to figure out what’s next to paint for the Krieg.


----------



## Djinn24

OK, I did see a couple small mold lines but I know things are a PITA to get but it did look like you cleaned them up. You battle damage could use a bit more work. Start with black and put the silver over it leaving a small outline, looks better and gives the scratch depth.

If you are going for a clean army you are doing good. If you want true in the trenches grab some MIG weathering powder and also hit the bottom of their coats and boots with your airbrush using mud. Also the Aquilla on the helmet looks odd with no color, not saying make it neon yellow but a shade different or a dark grey would be nice.

There was something in regard ro your airbrush I wanted to add but I am failing to remember now.

P3 makes armor wash, comes in a larger white bottle.

Order VGC Brassy Brass and it will match your Brazen Brass.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

djinn24 said:


> OK, I did see a couple small mold lines but I know things are a PITA to get but it did look like you cleaned them up.


Ya, I did run into a couple problems with some of my Krieg, some of them were not very well formed. By that I mean I had a couple cloaks that were very very thin and when I tried trimming the mold line it either snap or I cut through. I was very VERY careful. I also had a couple come in that had parts of their helmet visor missing, had to reform it the best I could with green stuff.



djinn24 said:


> If you are going for a clean army you are doing good. If you want true in the trenches grab some MIG weathering powder and also hit the bottom of their coats and boots with your airbrush using mud. Also the Aquilla on the helmet looks odd with no color, not saying make it neon yellow but a shade different or a dark grey would be nice.
> 
> There was something in regard ro your airbrush I wanted to add but I am failing to remember now.


I hear ya. I do have the complete set of the Vallejo weathering pigments, just, I have never had any experience with that stuff and I am afaid I am going to screw all my shit up when I use it. 

I was going for the exact look from the Siege of Vraks picture on page 17 Vol. 5. Thats why I didnt really make the emblem stand out on the helm. You think a shade lighter would work?

Thanks man! Oh and if you remember the airbrush question, just let me know!


----------



## Djinn24

Weathering powders are pretty forgiving because you just brush them off, until you seal the model its easy to remove.

Maybe making it a bit lighter, maybe one shade lighter with a light dry brush.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Heres a Picture of what I was going after.


----------



## zxyogi

Am liking these,nice one!! :grin:


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

zxyogi said:


> Am liking these,nice one!! :grin:


Thanks alot mate, really appreicate the feedback and the Rep...Helps alot with the "Staying motivated"


----------



## Djinn24

Hmm I see what you are saying, maybe a bit of badob black to cause shadows on the aquilla would make it look more realistic or hell leave em be .

MiG Weathering Powders, there are a lot of places that carry then in the US, they are about 8 bucks a jar but the best stuff around. Tamiya also makes a weathering compact but I have not had a ton of luck with them.


----------



## Midge913

I think that your stuff looks fantastic! Most of what I would point out has already been said so I won't broken record it. Good stuff!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Ok folks, sorry for the long delay, but I have been busy trying to get squared away with a new semester for school, plus some crazy ass neck pain. I hope you all can forgive me and understand that R/L has to take priority and that this project log might not be a super fast passed log but it will be a finished log one day. Anyways, I was finally given a chance to lock myself away for several hours and paint up one of my five Krieg Commissars.

Let me know what you all think, C&C welcome…Thanks!


----------



## Meldon

I think you have done a great job on this commisar. I like the way you made the chest on him. Looks a little like he just came from a parade


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Meldon said:


> I like the way you made the chest on him. Looks a little like he just came from a parade


Thanks Meldon, I will probably weather him later once I practice a bit on something less fortunate....hehehehe, however, from what I have heard about Imperial Commissars is that they are neat/clean freaks anyways!

I think next up, I will probably either do anotehr squad of regular Kriegsmen or a squad of Grenadiers. Might be a little bit before I do a Krieg tank as I have learned several new tank painting techniques that I want to try on something I don't care to much about.

Here are a couple pics of an IG tank camo scheme I tried out but was not happy with so now it is just completly colored German grey at the moment till I figure out what I want to do with it. As far as clean tanks, heres a PIC of my Dark Angels Land Raider I painted up a while back, still needs some more work with highlighting and toning down the metal colors...oh, FYI the green stuff above the Dark Angel painting and lasscannon still needs to be worked out as I had to try repairing that part of the tank since some mice decided to build a home inside my landraider. This is because my so called friend that was watching my apartment while I was in Iraq for two years placed all my shit in a cheap garage...hence where the mice came from. Yes, I was pissed! Anyways, so going from a nice clean look to dirty I think might be a little rough...hehehehe!


----------



## HorusReborn

I'm thinking I'm going to throw in a couple full run platoons of these bloakes to support my Cadians... Definately inspiring!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

HorusReborn said:


> I'm thinking I'm going to throw in a couple full run platoons of these bloakes to support my Cadians... Definately inspiring!


Hehehe, they are some sweet models. They do have the best basic IG stats a guardsmen can have due to the +1 WS, at least so I read.

Anyways, here is another squad of 10 Kriegsmen advancing getting rdy for some paint tonight. Hopefully I have them done by the end of the week.

Until then, thanks for the support!

P.S. I know two of the Kriegsmen lasguns have a curve to them, I tried placing that part in hot ass water to fix it like most of the other resin, yet for some ungodly reason those two parts would not bend back. One of the guns snaped! I think this is one of the squads I got from Ebay and I think they are not the true forgeworld resin. The rest of my stuff is true Forgeworld and I have not had any problems reshaping the parts that were warped.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Alright, an update for all you out there who were waiting so patiently. I painted up another squad for my Krieg, this time with a flamer. So now, 1st Platoon, squad 2 is finished…each platoon is going to have 6 squads per the Siege of Vraks.

Comments and Questions always welcome!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Also, I tried out the dings and scratches on the armour with a base of black then filing in with the boltgun metal rather than just hitting the armour with boltgun metal. I do have to say I like it a lot and I think they turned out really well.

Here is a closer pic of the scratches and dings on the armour of the flamer model.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

And here is squad 2 with their brother squad, squad 1 of platoon 1. Led by a Commissar at the moment…lol!

I also noticed that the Commissar is like almost a head taller than the rest of the Krieg soldiers. Check it out, here’s a pic.


----------



## Flayed 0ne

when browsing around for the armies i wanted to build, these guys were in the running...such great models...and you are doing them great justice...exellent job...this will definately be an army to be proud of...+rep is inevitable...

:smoke:


----------



## troybuckle

Nice Army man, I like it a lot if I were to have a Guard Army it would be KRIEG for sure! + rep


----------



## Bayonet

Wow, looking fantastic mate! I'd take that Commissar to bed with me!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Bayonet, Troy, and FlayedOne...Thanks for the comments and Rep guys. Your words of encouragement are always welcome! 

I had a friend of mine the other day tell me "Dude, why do you spend so long painting those guys? They are just you basic infantry and are going to die by the hand fulls." I told him several things. First, they are Krieg and every single one of them is like a special character to me. Second, when they are all painted and on the tabletop ready to sacrafice themselves for the Emperor, they are going to look badass. And finally, I said, Dude...Don't hate...LOL!

Here is whats up next, a 10 man squad of Grenadiers. This is what I will have painted for the Feb 2011 Painting Comp.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Alright ladies and gents, I present the 143rds first Krieg Grenadier squad!

Im very happy with how they turned out, I just need to to go back now and redo the two test grenadiers with the hvy stubbers to match up with these guys.

What do you guys think? All C&C welcome...Thanks!


----------



## Djinn24

Maybe a bit more weathering? Some dust on the bottom of the jacket or boots? 

Be proud of me I didn't even look for moldlines.


----------



## Midge913

Looking good man! If I ever take on a Guard Army Krieg is definitely captured my attention. I am with djinn though, a little more weathering would be just the trick.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Thanks Midge!

No love Djinn...jezzz, I feel the hate! J/K

However, for the weathering...Im not going to mess around with that stuff until I get some practice on something else.


----------



## Djinn24

Wife while she is asleep is nice....

Dude You know I think your army is tits! Do I need to go look for mold lines?


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

*First ever weather attempt*

Hey everyone,

Well I have been Experimenting left and right on trying to get an IG tank painted up and it has become pretty frustrating. The pictures below are a Leman Russ that I bought from E-bay a while back, already put together. So I do know there are some glue marks…etc, etc. Anyways, this is my first attempt EVER trying to add some weathering effects to anything. I Figured I would experiment on this before I put my other tanks together and such.

The first picture was when I airbrushed the tank German grey, well it seemed to dark to me so I rebrushed it (the following pic) with a us grey, followed by a light grey.
I then spent; God knows how long placing 9 layers of badab black, thinned, across the tanks right side with a paint brush. Wish there was an easier way without it pooling everywhere. I only did one side right now because I wanted to see what you guys thought. I then proceeded to add some dust and dirt to the bottom half of the tank.

I’m not worried about the bolter and tracks at this point; I know I can paint those properly. My biggest concern I guess is the faded/weathered look so far. So…Heresy, I seek your council.

Kind Regards,
Ezekiel


----------



## Djinn24

Good job on the weathering. I would try some powders for the edges and maybe a bit more in the edges.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Alright folks heres an update for ya,

I have been beating my head against the wall trying to get this tank right, at least trying to get it to blend in with my Krieg and it has been a huge pain in the ass! I am happy with the results, I tried a little bit of weather here and there and will be putting vehicle numbers and identification markings on the other tanks. This was my test puppy since it was already put together (Same with the other half of my IG tanks) and I didnt feel like field stripping it.

Anyways, PLEASE C&C!

Once I get some feedback I will try and get started on the other 14 IG Tanks...:suicide:

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Master of Sanctity

Krieg is where it`s at, great work so far, and good luck with all those tanks, crazy stuff!:grin:


----------



## Djinn24

Very nice and smooth paint and cool colors.

Weathering ends to abruptly on the side, there is a seam that runs down the bolters and main cannon. I would add some wear on the turret from moving and stuff (since you have some oil build up). Add a small dusting of weathering powder over the glass parts,, trust me its the first thing to get dirty LOL.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

You stuff looks awesome. +Rep


----------



## Hammer49

Tank looks very good.
Good luck with the next 14 tanks!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Thanks Sanctity, Djinn, Calgar, and Hammer for the feedback!

@Djinn, dude I don't see where you’re talking about the weathering ending to abruptly on the sides? When I look at the model there is a very light brown blended into the grey. As for the turret, do you mean on the main hull or the actual turret itself and where at?

Sooooo.....Here is a little sneak peak for the March painting challenge, need to get these guys ready to paint since I might become very busy if I get this job I have an interview for.

Anyways, I did some work on the vox caster. I added two antennas to the vox to make it stand out more...I think it looks alot better with antennas. 

I also had to make some cabling out of green stuff for the connection from the vox to his hand tablet. That was my first attempt at actually having to use greenstuff to create something rather than filling gaps, etc and I think it actually turned out quit well!

What do you think?


----------



## Djinn24

Yes but in ends evenly, dust doesn't normally do that, it is more random (higher in the back, jagged in the middle). What you did looks great, I am talking more realism.

Right on the turret it does not exists. I was saying as some paint chips from the turrent moving and roatating. That is where the paint is going to wear off of first. Once again realism.


----------



## Midge913

Looking good DoE! I think that the GS cabling turned out very nicely. Looking forward to seeing the unit painted.


----------



## HorusReborn

djinn24 said:


> Very nice and smooth paint and cool colors.
> 
> Weathering ends to abruptly on the side, there is a seam that runs down the bolters and main cannon. I would add some wear on the turret from moving and stuff (since you have some oil build up). Add a small dusting of weathering powder over the glass parts,, trust me its the first thing to get dirty LOL.


The weathering is ok on the hull sides... I do think some run off from the treads is necessary, aswell as a devlan mud wash on the treads to make them dirty. The treads are the part that make the tank dirty and mud or dust gets kicked up as far as the top of the turret. The crew are also legendary for dirtying up a tank, trust me... on exercise we would leave the welcome mat at home and all things were game... deer shit, mud, moose shit pine tree needles were all over the place by the time we hit the wash racks... Larry is right, the turret needs some dirtying up.. some chipping from small arms fire and the like would be good.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Alright folks, March seemed to be a very very busy month, however, all things aside I have finally finished the 143rds Command HQ unit.

I have included some individual pics as well as the Command HQ with their Commissar, enjoy! 

If you could only see them in-person.

Please C&C, Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Djinn24

Cheyne they look great, pics are a bit fuzzy but overall the effect looks good on them. I love the worn look on the commanders leather jacket.


----------



## Midge913

I am with djinn, they look great man, the Commander and Banner Bearer especially!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Hey everyone,

This month I am going to just do another squad of Krieg Infantry for the April painting comp, IG need their infantry and the Krieg have many!

I have converted 3 of the guardsmen to have Vox casters, two of which will replace a guardsmen from the other two previous squads. That way each squad has a Vox.

Regards,
DoE

I will try and do more as well but, school is kicking my ass!


----------



## Djinn24

I love this log, the DKoK are some great models.


----------



## DivineArchitect

Oh dude, these all just look so awesome truely a quality job on the commander and commisar.

i orderd my krieg army a few weeks back now, still waiting for them to arrive. apart from the resin itself is there anything i should be watching out for during the paint work? failing that any adivce you can give as the what order you did the layering in, im going to be using a slighty different colour scheme but im assuming the principles will remain.
cheers.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Thanks again Djinn, appreciate the feedback!

@DivineArchitect

Glad to see your excited about your Krieg army! They are such beautiful models and deserve the time and effort of a good paint job. Especially for the coin that you spend on them! May I ask what you ordered?

On the second page of this log I have a little list that talks about the colors I used and the order I used them in. I usually start out with a black undercoat followed by an airbrush coat of US Grey from the Vallejo series paints. Most of the colors are Vallejo airbrush colors that I use with a paintbrush when I am done using the airbrush. The paint feels a lot thinner to me and seems easier to work with. I then proceed with doing the leather straps, belt, and backpack with scorched brown. That way if I make any mistakes (which usually happens) or over paint any areas, I won’t have to worry about it because I can just touch it up. This is then followed up by doing the boots/legs/mask/ buttons/armor. Then I add some washes to the model followed by highlights and some scratches and such to the armor. Its pretty time consuming I can tell ya that.

As far as the resin goes, well, I have had a junior officer with one of his eyes filled in. That sucked! Had to carve it out and use some greenstuff to make it appear correct. Also, I would recommend getting some greenstuff if you don’t have any already to use for gaps and such between the arms and torso. Sometimes you can get a pretty big gap and would look retarded if you just left it. My HQ commander with the jacket I recently painted, his visor on his helmet wasn’t fully formed and he was missing the entire end of his sword that protrudes from the bottom of his jacket. I recreated both! 

At the end of the day tho, the biggest thing is the moldlines. Those things can sneak up on ya, so it pays to examine the models closely.
I look forward to seeing your work, if you need any other advice when your stuff arrives, just let me know and I will do my best to assist!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## troybuckle

Hey man, still been following your log, and I have to say this army is really taking shape. I love the command squad you did and the tank. Keep up the good work! + Rep


----------



## DivineArchitect

You certainly may and lets just say it came to more then just a pretty penny!

Serveral squads of Krieg infrantry only advancing and fireing atm.
couple of commisars, platoon command squads, HQ command, 
several heavy morters with crew as well as thud guns.
Hades breaching drill, 10 man engineer squad
and 6 man squad death riders
and a few bits for tanks.

I cant say i've ever used an air brush before or vallejo for that matter would you say its worth the investment? if so how exactly do you use it ( air brush that is ).
also thanks for the advice on the order of paint work, the last thing i want to mess a single one of these up!
im quite handy with green stuff but am abit disapointed to hear how often people get forge world stuff broken, at the price they charge i want them delivered on a silver platter!

ill be sure to post all work up in here when i they arrive, and no dout advice will be asked again!

cheers.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Alright guys, here is another squad for the 143rd.

I also took a picture of everything I have done so far "Group shot"

Leman Russ
Command HQ Squad w/Commissar
Grenadier squad
3x Krieg Infantry squads

I think next I will either work on a Platoon command squad or a squad of Engineers. So many more models to paint.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Midge913

That is quite a nice looking group there DoE! Krieg are such fantastic looking models and your paint job only serves to compliment that. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Midge913 said:


> That is quite a nice looking group there DoE! Krieg are such fantastic looking models and your paint job only serves to compliment that. Keep up the great work!


Thanks Midge!

Well, Here is another update for all you out there.

I went ahead and painted up one of my Junior command squads. I just realized after takin the picures I forgot to paint the little skull on their right collar...I will get to that after I finish posting the pics, so many small details that sometimes you forget some.

@DivineArchitect: This is the commander I was telln you about where (his) left eye was COMPLETLY filled in and I had do try and do my best at carving it out and fixing it.

I am very happy with how the turned out, I swear the commanders power sword took me a while to get it right and I think it turned out sweet! :biggrin:
I also took a Space Marine plama pistol and cut off the hand, I did the same thing to the las pistol the Krieg commander had but I had to be very very careful to not cut or break the trigger finger and put it on the commander. I didn't feel like spending $15-$20 on a small commander upgrade sprue.

Anywyas, enjoy and please let me know what you think!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Zodd

The 143rd of K.R.I.E.G. is evolving to something fantastic. It's very impressing, the results You are showing here, Disciple_of_Ezekiel. +rep


----------



## Meldon

Great work as usuall. And I love the banner, you have done beautifull work there!


----------



## aquatic_foible

Great painting on great models, sir. Keep it up!

My only criticism is that the models need a splash more colour. I love the red that creeps in on the banner bearer and the sashes of the command hq squad, and I think it would help the rest of the models really "pop" if you could work some in on those as well.

just my thoughts...Also, can't wait to see some tanks!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

@Meldon, Zodd, and Aquatic_Foible: thanks alot guys for all the words of encouragement! It helps fuel the Krieg warmachine A.K.A. (My motivation to keep painting):biggrin:

@aquatic_foible: It's hard to add different colors or colors that will make them "pop" when I reference this picture of a Krieg soldier for the 143rd. I know what you are saying tho and there is a little bit of red on everyone of their collars. Here is a Pic of what I use as a reference. As for the tanks....dahhhhh, so many of them to paint!

I think next I am going to paint up some Engineers, we shall see.

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Djinn24

Those are coming along awesome like!


----------



## RedFang

I love these guys! You are doing very amazing job, don't give up!  I can't paint a entire army, I have to work one squad at a time before I can go out and buy/build new models.


----------



## mattipetteri

Well met! I really appreciate the work you've done here. I'm building a Krieg based IG army at the moment, too. Those guys sure are a pleasure to view and paint. I'll be checking on your progress as it goes on!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

djinn24 said:


> Those are coming along awesome like!


Thanks dude, it's always a pleasure having you stop by!



RedFang said:


> I love these guys! You are doing very amazing job, don't give up!  I can't paint a entire army, I have to work one squad at a time before I can go out and buy/build new models.


Thank you very much RedFang...and yes, most of the time I get Intimidated by looking at all the other models that need attention.



mattipetteri said:


> Well met! I really appreciate the work you've done here. I'm building a Krieg based IG army at the moment, too. Those guys sure are a pleasure to view and paint. I'll be checking on your progress as it goes on!


Thanks Mattipetteri, It means alot to me that you appreciate what I have done, helps with the motivation!

Well, It's time for another update and here they are! I whiped up a squad of Krieg engineers. I think they turned out quit awesome like! I have 15 more to paint to make 2, 10 man squads, however I am trying to think of how I am going to convert two of them to have vox casters, difficult with the gear/rebreathers on their backs and I will probably shave off the two extra sergeant ranks to make them look like normal engineers (Since they only come in groups of 5 when bought w/sergeant) No need for two sergeants in one squad...lol!

Anyways, enjoy and please C&C!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Midge913

These guys look fantastic DoE! Its all the details that you pick out and add that really make the models. The lenses, pouches, and weathering really make them standout! Keep up the good work mate!


----------



## Chaosftw

I have always loved these models! Your paint scheme is subtle but really looks great!

Chaosftw


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Some pretty nice models there .


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Thank you guys for the GREAT comments, seriously, thanks!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Alright folks, seeing as the May thread isn't up yet for this months comp, this is what I will be painting, the awesome Hades Breaching Drill!

I am going to try some weathering powders out on it as Djinn had suggested, we shall see!

Here's a pic, shes a little smaller than what I thought...but the punch she packs is quit nasty!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Hammer49

The engineers look very good.
Look forward to seeing the hades breaching drill painted.


----------



## Meldon

From seeing the picture I´t was a bit smaller then I thought to. Will look forward to seeing it finished


----------



## Midge913

Very cool! I have always liked that model so I look forward to seeing what you do with it.


----------



## MaidenManiac

lol a Hades Cheesing Drill:laugh:

Happy painting and hope folks let if fly on the boards for you:wink:


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

MaidenManiac said:


> lol a Hades Cheesing Drill:laugh:
> 
> Happy painting and hope folks let if fly on the boards for you:wink:



Should be lots of fun to paint, getting rdy to fire up the brush right now. As for people letting me use it...I am pretty sure there is no rule that says I can't field it, unless I have missed something.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Ok, here is a small update on my Hades Breaching Drill and I need some serious advice.

Keep in mind this is really my first time at weathering with any weathering pigments.

Shes not finished and the main hull has'nt seen any weathering either, however, how do you think the front end looks so far? I mean it is a breaching drill and it is digging under ground.

Thanks,
DoE


----------



## Midge913

I think that it is looking pretty good! I will hold off final comments until you get the hull done as right now there is such a huge difference between the two parts that it is hard to tell what the finished product might look like.


----------



## DivineArchitect

Im in the same postion as you dude, iv been puttin painting mine off until im done with everything else. i cant paint to your standard even i tried, but the way i see it is it would be cleaner the further back it goes?


----------



## Djinn24

If it is just coming out there would be dirt all over the thing. The drill looks good and the main body would need some more streaked on, but not layered on as deeply as the drill.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Alright folks, after a very busy month 'May' I have finally dedicated the last several days to finishing the Breaching Drill. She is my first ever weathered vehicle and I am very pleased with the turnout. I swear I kept getting Intimidated and putting it off because I had no practice or skill with weathering vehicles with pigment powders and wanted it to turn out good.

Anyways, please let me know what you guys think all Q&C&C's welcome!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Midge913

Came out very nicely man! Bang up job.


----------



## CLT40k

Really like the Engineers... fantastic detail on the eyes... + rep.


----------



## Djinn24

Fantastic model but two things caught my eye. On the top the dirt would not be streaked like it is on the side. It would be pooled, likely in the middle of the plates. Second you high lighted the hydro cylinder backwards. It would be shiny towards the part that it goes in and have grease residue on the other side.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Midge913 said:


> Came out very nicely man! Bang up job.


Thanks Midge, always a pleasure having ya stop by.



CLT40k said:


> Really like the Engineers... fantastic detail on the eyes... + rep.


Thanks alot CLT40k! It's always a nerve racking job when painting the eye's, hoping my hand wont twitch and streak the white all over...lol!



djinn24 said:


> Fantastic model but two things caught my eye. On the top the dirt would not be streaked like it is on the side. It would be pooled, likely in the middle of the plates. Second you high lighted the hydro cylinder backwards. It would be shiny towards the part that it goes in and have grease residue on the other side.


Hey Larry....Damn and Damn. Well I figured it would have sorta been steaked on because the hole that is dug by the machine is usually no larger then the machine itself and that part of the ceiling might have streaked across parts here and there.

As for the pistons...'Crap'! Well it's to late to fix it now, guess it's a learning mistake for next time. It seemed to feel right when I was painting it.

Heres what I am working on right now, two Commissars.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Djinn24

I get you on the streaking and I can see that but that brings up a new deal but anywho the model looks awesome, I am just nitpicking.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

djinn24 said:


> I get you on the streaking and I can see that but that brings up a new deal but anywho the model looks awesome, I am just nitpicking.



I love you man...LOL!

Well it seems I have caught the Krieg Flu as I have been pretty motivated it painting my dudes. Now I hope I just don't get burnt out.

Anyways, here are the two Commissars I painted up today.

Enjoy and please C&C.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Midge913

You finished those in just a day!!!! <sigh> they look great but would have taken me forever. Nice work man!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Midge913 said:


> You finished those in just a day!!!! <sigh> they look great but would have taken me forever. Nice work man!


Thanks a bunch Midge and yes I managed to finish the both of them in a day. 10am until about 30 mins when I posted them with breaks here and there in between.

Think I gave myself a little kink in my neck from painting all day, lol! Ohh well. I think next up I will probably paint an Autocannon team, squad.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Djinn24

Your greys and blacks are looking amazing. Your tan fades on the belt are a bit rough and the sword is boring compared to the rest of the mini.

But 1 day? FML.


----------



## Midge913

djinn24 said:


> Your greys and blacks are looking amazing. Your tan fades on the belt are a bit rough and the sword is boring compared to the rest of the mini.


I disagree about the sword. I think that it is simple and effectively breaks up the dark colors of the model being a bright blue. 



djinn24 said:


> But 1 day? FML.


This I agree with wholeheartedly:biggrin:


----------



## Zognutz

Amazing breaching drill, and for a first time at weathering it looks awesome.
My orks are the first tome I've ever tried rust/damage/weathering and I don't know about you but I just couldn't wait to do the next one once I'd finished the first [which coincidently took me ages to finish because I was a little intimidated with trying new painting techs].

You have a lovely army here mate, keep up the good joo joo


----------



## Djinn24

Midge, I love the blue but it is almost too monochromatic for it being a power weapons. maybe a more intense fade or edged in white. Right now it looks like he is about to hit me with unflavored Popsicle.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Midge913 said:


> I disagree about the sword. I think that it is simple and effectively breaks up the dark colors of the model being a bright blue.


Your my new Hero Midge! 



Zognutz said:


> Amazing breaching drill, and for a first time at weathering it looks awesome.
> My orks are the first tome I've ever tried rust/damage/weathering and I don't know about you but I just couldn't wait to do the next one once I'd finished the first [which coincidently took me ages to finish because I was a little intimidated with trying new painting techs].
> 
> You have a lovely army here mate, keep up the good joo joo


Thanks a bunch Zognutz, ya the weathering deal did intimidate me for a while. But, I figured I needed to get this damn thing done and over with. I guess the biggest fear factor of it all was that I didn't want to ruin the model.



djinn24 said:


> Right now it looks like he is about to hit me with unflavored Popsicle.


LMAO...Popsicle death for the win!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Alright folks, here is the next squad up for painting. Apprently the middle gunner was missing and was replaced with a grenadier gunner...got to love Ebay.../sigh

Anyways, here is a pic of them in the rough. I will be breaking them down into pieces so that I can clean up some of the mold lines and green stuff some of the parts needing to be fixed.

I also plan on adding some cool base effects to the models, IE. Barbedwire, sandbags, etc.

Until next time,
DoE


----------



## Midge913

Looking forward to these buddy! I am more and more taken with the Krieg models and if I ever do a Guard army I will probably end up following in your footsteps. Now onto paint!


----------



## Djinn24

Looking forward to seeing these done tomorrow. Since you such a fast painter.


----------



## furyion

just gave the thread a read through, very nice work DoE.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Midge913 said:


> Looking forward to these buddy! I am more and more taken with the Krieg models and if I ever do a Guard army I will probably end up following in your footsteps. Now onto paint!


And painting away I am my friend!



djinn24 said:


> Looking forward to seeing these done tomorrow. Since you such a fast painter.


LOL, wish it was that easy!



furyion said:


> just gave the thread a read through, very nice work DoE.


Thanks a bunch Furyion!

Well this is where I am at right now, I finished painting the actual team and have been waiting for my supplies to show up for thier bases. I drove to base to pick up the mail and WOOT WOOT my basing material showed up. So I have been working on their bases for the Heavy weapon teams since I got back.

I figured these guys didn't do to much moving so their bases could be a little more fortified and cool. Hopefully I should have them finished tonight, we shall see since I'm such a fast painter and all...:grin:

Let me know what you think so far, Regards,
DoE


----------



## Midge913

Really like where the bases are going! Did you sculpt those sandbags or are they something that you purchased?


----------



## Djinn24

Nice start!


----------



## greenee22

Midge913 said:


> Really like where the bases are going! Did you sculpt those sandbags or are they something that you purchased?


they sure look like unchewed chewing gum


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Midge913 said:


> Really like where the bases are going! Did you sculpt those sandbags or are they something that you purchased?


Nahh, went the easy way and bought a shit load of them off ebay.



djinn24 said:


> Nice start!


Thanks dude.



greenee22 said:


> they sure look like unchewed chewing gum


LMAO!

Well here are the bases finished, now I just need to wait for them to finish drying then I can start painting them. SHould be finished tonight!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Alright folks, here is my first heavy weapons squad for my Krieg army.

I am very very pleased with how they turned out, I was a little nervous at first when I started the bases, but then it was like I couldn't stop!

Can't wait to start the next ones, WOOT!

Anyways, please C&C, THANKS!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## shaantitus

Just read through the entire project log. Fantastic work and very true to the Forgeworld books. Most impressed with the volume of work you have done and the quality of the results. Like the new AC hw teams too. They came out magnificently.


----------



## Djinn24

Look awesome, except the sand looks like it needs something. Dunno what, maybe some greys like ash.


----------



## Midge913

I am with Larry. They look fantastic mate and the bases came out great but maybe a light drybrush of Codex Grey would add a little more texture to the sand. All in all though bud they look awesome!


----------



## Djinn24

And put some weathering powers on the wheels, they are too new looking to have been rolled into place . I know you have the skill now.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

shaantitus said:


> Just read through the entire project log. Fantastic work and very true to the Forgeworld books. Most impressed with the volume of work you have done and the quality of the results. Like the new AC hw teams too. They came out magnificently.


Thank you so much for the comments and Rep!



djinn24 said:


> Look awesome, except the sand looks like it needs something. Dunno what, maybe some greys like ash.


Maybe its the lighting, in person it looks badass. There is 5 different layers of paint on the sand:

Chaos Black
Scorced Brown
Bestial Brown
Snakebite Leather
Bleached Bone



Midge913 said:


> I am with Larry. They look fantastic mate and the bases came out great but maybe a light drybrush of Codex Grey would add a little more texture to the sand. All in all though bud they look awesome!


Thanks Larry and Midge for following along with my log as much as you do, soon I can start a Krieg cult...lol! Thanks for your support guys.

Next up...yes it's another squad of Krieg! I need more infantry, plus I am super confortable at painting them...lol!

Quick pic before I hit them up with the Airbrush.
Regards,
DoE


----------



## louisshli

Nice army man! I'm always impressed to see a devoted gamer committed to painting guards.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

I keep coming back to this log becuase your work is so excellant. Then I stay away depressed because you paint so fething fast...

Outstanding minis. Love the dark tones and general dirtyness. I agree with djinn, the wheels need dirtied up, other than that, wanna paint some Krieg for me? :grin: Reading _dead men walking_ right now, that and this thread have given me the urge to make a huge Fw order.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

louisshli said:


> Nice army man! I'm always impressed to see a devoted gamer committed to painting guards.


Thanks alot mate. Is does become a daunting task sometimes, ohhh only another 100+ guard to paint. Then I tell myself these arent just some normal guard =)



KjellThorngaard said:


> I keep coming back to this log becuase your work is so excellant. Then I stay away depressed because you paint so fething fast...
> 
> Outstanding minis. Love the dark tones and general dirtyness. I agree with djinn, the wheels need dirtied up, other than that, wanna paint some Krieg for me? :grin: Reading _dead men walking_ right now, that and this thread have given me the urge to make a huge Fw order.


Thanks so much Kjell! Getting great feedback helps with staying motivated. As for painting some Krieg for ya, well if I didn't have an already insane amount to paint for myself then I probably wouldnt mind...Heheheh. I actually just picked up the book yesterday from the mail, excited to start reading it.

On another note, I should have the squad finished today, hopefully, wife is cracking the whip on me to mow the lawn, hopefully I dont feel like ass afterwords.

Until then,
DoE


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Alright folks, I managed to just finish the models and take some pics for ya. 

Now I am up to 4 squads of infantry, 1 Grenadier squad, 1 command HQ, 1 Junior HQ, AutoCannon team, 1 squad Engineers, Hades Breaching Drill, and a Leman Russ...Hmmm what next?

Unforchantly I noticed I forgot to shade in the creases from where the underside of the overcoat attaches to the outside. So I will have to go back and touch that up with a couple other spots on the models.

Anyways, I am going go to go crash now, wife had me doing manuel labor all day..../sigh, such a hard knock life =P

Please C&C as always, thanks guys,
DoE


----------



## Midge913

Great looking stuff here buddy!


----------



## Djinn24

The guy tossing the grenade, look at his pants, they are not shaded as nicely as the rest and the tops of the coats seem over shaded and you really can tell you used wash.

Does not seem as nice as you normally do.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Midge913 said:


> Great looking stuff here buddy!


Thank you Sir!



djinn24 said:


> Does not seem as nice as you normally do.


Ya I kinda feel the same way. I wasn't being as meticulous as I usually am with them. I guess working outside most of the day made me feel like blahh or maybe its all the infantry and I need to switch it up.

I might stop taking pictures of them so large as well that way they appear more subtle, like in R/L.


----------



## Djinn24

Yeah that is true to, I have a 1080p monitor and the models are like 4 inches tall on my screen so I know I see shit that normally could not even be seen in RL.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Well July is finally here and for this months painting comp. I will be painting up some heavy hitters. A squad of Lascannons.

I need to break them down as this is how they arrived from Ebay, clean them and design some bases for them.

Hopefully I have them done before the 4th as the wife and I will be celebrating our 2 year anniversary then, otherwise they will just have to wait until after.

Until then,
DoE


----------



## Djinn24

Interesting, can not wait to see what you do with those.


----------



## Meldon

I hope you paint them up fast as I wanna see how they turn out, you have done a fantastic jobb in the past.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

djinn24 said:


> Interesting, can not wait to see what you do with those.


You shall not have to wait any longer my friend! =)



Meldon said:


> I hope you paint them up fast as I wanna see how they turn out, you have done a fantastic jobb in the past.


Thanks Meldon, it's a pleasure having you stop by!

So after a wonderful 4th of July with the Wife, I was able to sit back down and finish these guys off. I know I need a little more practice with weathering and the rust effect on the tank barricade but hey, you only get better as you go along right?

I think the two Krieg guys moving through the minefield is my fav.

Anyways, here are some pics for you guys that have been waiting so patiently.

Enjoy and please C&C!
DoE


----------



## Firefighter X

D.O.E. How the hell did I miss this Plog man? Your work is SICK [ in a good way ].
I really like the look of Krieg and I'm in awe of your talents sir. Continue impressing me with your stunning work [ and your budget, Krieg guys aren't cheap ].

Cheers & +rep,
FFX


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Very nice Death Korps Ezekiel. look forward to seeing more


----------



## Djinn24

Looking good DoE, this is what I remember you doing quality wise. Very awesome work.


----------



## Midge913

Awesome job mate! Everytime I read your log I am inspired to start another unfinished project:biggrin:! Keep up the good work buddy!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Firefighter X said:


> D.O.E. How the hell did I miss this Plog man? Your work is SICK [ in a good way ].
> I really like the look of Krieg and I'm in awe of your talents sir. Continue impressing me with your stunning work [ and your budget, Krieg guys aren't cheap ].
> 
> Cheers & +rep,
> FFX


Sir, you have made my day! Thanks for the Rep and the motivation!



WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> Very nice Death Korps Ezekiel. look forward to seeing more


Thanks Warlord for the comments and the Rep as well. I plan on providing many many more pics of more units to come.



djinn24 said:


> Looking good DoE, this is what I remember you doing quality wise. Very awesome work.


Thanks dude, now I just need to keep practicing with the weathering technique. How are things coming along with your projects mate?



Midge913 said:


> Awesome job mate! Everytime I read your log I am inspired to start another unfinished project:biggrin:! Keep up the good work buddy!


As long as it's not a Krieg project...LMAO! Just kidding, again I really appreciate you guys stoping by and helping with the motivation. Sometimes it's easy to get dishearted and stare at the minis for what seems like forever when you could have been painting them instead.

Anyways, heres whats up next on the painting block. It's a squad at easy, however, when I got these guys they where in such poor shape: Miscasts all over the place. Some of them had their eye sockets filled with resin and I had to carve it out to the best of my ability. Others had gaps in their coats that needed to be patched, while the others brim on their helmet wasnt completely formed. Huge pain in the ass.

Well here they are, a quick pic as I continue to work on them. Hopefully I should be finished with them by the end of the week.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Erm... +rep?


----------



## Midge913

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Anyways, here is they next up on the painting block. It's a squad at easy, however, when I got these guys they where in such poor shape: Miscasts all over the place. Some of them had their eye sockets filled with resin and I had to carve it out to the best of my ability. Others had gaps in their coats that needed to be patched, while the others brim on their helmet wasnt completely formed. Huge pain in the ass.


I would contact FW about this. There is no sense in you have to do all that work to 'fix' their product. They have been pretty decent with me in the past when I had a set of Crimson Fists shoulder pads show up all f***ed to hell. You may find yourself with a new squad popped in the mail.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Erm... +rep?


Thanks Spanner, I would call you Ezekiel, but then that would be just werid if you get my drift :laugh:



Midge913 said:


> I would contact FW about this. There is no sense in you have to do all that work to 'fix' their product. They have been pretty decent with me in the past when I had a set of Crimson Fists shoulder pads show up all f***ed to hell. You may find yourself with a new squad popped in the mail.


Indeed, it has been Remedied my friend and I do have a brand new squad chilling in the closet :biggrin: However i can't let these guys go to waste even if the Emperor didnt bless them with good looks...they still die just as good...LMAO!


----------



## Djinn24

They are coming along.


----------



## apidude

DoE. I just read through your whole PLOG. Couple of observations:

1. Your painting skills have grown seriously since January. Don't get me wrong, you were doing a good job in Jan 2011 when you started this, but in the 6 months you've been with this, you've gotten cleaner, more subtle, and a h**l of a lot more realistic. I can SEE these guys in the trenches. [Although they are still a little "clean" for schlurping around in mud and filth. I know djinn has been talking with you about weathering, so I won't because you've gotten better at that as well (and I haven't the knowledge or courage to try it yet myself).]

2. I would love to see this army on the table in a game setting so if you ever get a chance to take a pic in the middle of a game, do so and post it for us to see.

3. Your large custom bases are creative and in step with your models .... they work off each other and make the illusion much more real.

In short, I'll repeat what others have said... you are doing a fantastic job with these models and are clearly getting better with each unit you do. 
Keep up the great work. 

I'm subscribing to this PLOG and look forward to seeing more models and following along vicariously as you get better. (It will be an inspiration to me.)

Oh, BTW..... after reading the PLOG, I'll see if I can give you some more rep. I gave you some a couple of days ago and may need to spread the wealth a bit.... We will see.


----------



## humakt

I really like the amount of detail you have been putting into this log DoE.

I also like your painting style and these units do look awesome. I do look foward to seeing your entries in the painting challenge. Keep up the excellent work.


----------



## Firefighter X

Keep on keeping on DoE. I'm digging the progress bud. Can't wait to see these guys done.

Are you planning a full " one of each available " deal here for DCoK or what?

I wish I had your budget.

FFX


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

@ Apidude: thanks mate for the inspiring words! I also feel that I have progessed since I first started and that feels like it was forever ago.

As for the Army pics, yes Sir! I will be posting an Army pic "update" of everything painted so far probably after my next installment.

For the bases, it seems much easier to apply a little display piece of scenery since the base is much larger then the single infantry. But, I also don't want it to be repiticious where its the same thing over and over again...adds a little more character to the larger bases I think.

And for the Rep, no worries mate, I really appreciate the feedback and comments, helps keep me going.

@ Humakt: Thank you for your words of incouragement as well. I do try to put alot of effort into each model as if they were a special character. I don't want to feel short changed by not trying to make them look good.

@ FFX: Thank you for your comments as well! I do have every unit in the Death Korps of Krieg line, minus a Centaur and Gorgon, which will be added soon enough...including a Reaver Titan in the following months.

I have made a promise to myself to not play with this Army until I have a sizable enough force that is painted. I feel cheated if I play the unit and it's not painted.

Well, I should have this squad finished by tonight with pictures following. Just need to do some highlighting of the coats, paint and dmg the armour'/helmets and do up the weapons.

Regards,
Doe

And again thanks to all who have made comments/Rep/and been following along!


----------



## Kobrakai

Krieg are looking superb, you've done a awesome job on them. Gritty, nasty and generally badass; you've encompassed them perfectly.

Have some rep for your serious hard work. Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Kobrakai said:


> Krieg are looking superb, you've done a awesome job on them. Gritty, nasty and generally badass; you've encompassed them perfectly.
> 
> Have some rep for your serious hard work. Thanks for sharing them!


Thank you Kobrakai for the positive comments and Rep!

Well, I did manage to finish the squad last night, again these guys where in such horriable shape it was sad, however I was unable to take pictures and post them due to the wife insisting on me going to bed...:grin:

So I woke up took some pics and realized that I had forgotton two things:

One, I forgot to paint the little Krieg skull on their collar (Will be fixed after this post) and,
Two, I forgot to turn one of the guardsmen into a Vox caster.

Well, I will just have to double up on the vox caster whenever I paint up another squad.

Without further a due, here are the pics of the finished squad.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Djinn24

Damn dude, your killing these. I wanna see a group shot of these, with your entire army out there.


----------



## arumichic

Looks great as always. Keep it up!~ Which I don't think you need me to tell you, since you're churning things out.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

djinn24 said:


> Damn dude, your killing these. I wanna see a group shot of these, with your entire army out there.


Yes Sir, will post a group photo of whats completed so far once I finish with the unit posted below!



arumichic said:


> Looks great as always. Keep it up!~ Which I don't think you need me to tell you, since you're churning things out.


Ohhh yes I do my lady friend! I'm starting to feel the burn again

Every word of encouragement helps 10 folds believe it or not, so thank you for your support!

Here is what I shall be working on for the next week or so: 
HQ Death Korps QuarterMaster and Retinue

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Zodd

You are doing a very fine job of these guys. On all areas; painting, weathering, basing, everything . So it's a plog i follow with great interest.
Please have some rep.


----------



## arumichic

Ooooooo!!!!~ It looks like that would be a fun project! I'm looking forward to you finishing it! Keep up the good work! Now go paint. :biggrin:


----------



## Midge913

Awesome work mate! You are really burning through these and I look forward to the Quartermaster!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Zodd said:


> You are doing a very fine job of these guys. On all areas; painting, weathering, basing, everything . So it's a plog i follow with great interest.
> Please have some rep.


Thanks for following along and the Rep Zodd, every bit of motivation helps!



arumichic said:


> Ooooooo!!!!~ It looks like that would be a fun project! I'm looking forward to you finishing it! Keep up the good work! Now go paint. :biggrin:


And painting away I am! Thanks Arumichic.



Midge913 said:


> Awesome work mate! You are really burning through these and I look forward to the Quartermaster!


Thanks bro! Now lets just hope I don't "Burn" myself out! I am 3/5 of the way done, 2 more models to go, the Medic and the Quartermaster. Hopefully I can finish them by Friday, wife has scheduled a trip for us to Rome so my weekend will be completely unavailable.

Enough jibber jabber, back to the painting table!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Meldon

Your doing great work here, every model is a work of art!  
Some day you´ll have to come to Sweden and teach me how to weather a model

Keep up the great work!!


----------



## Dakingofchaos

Wow, ive just read through the whole log, you've definatly made a massive improvement from when you first began. Theres not really much to say, i think these look so realistic its amazing, i love the bases you did for the heavy weapons, they turned out superb! 

Keep up the great work, i cant wait to see more


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Meldon said:


> Your doing great work here, every model is a work of art!
> Some day you´ll have to come to Sweden and teach me how to weather a model
> 
> Keep up the great work!!


Meldon, thanks for the huge mental boost! However, I still have a lot to learn with weathering my friend...one step at a time :grin:



Dakingofchaos said:


> Wow, ive just read through the whole log, you've definatly made a massive improvement from when you first began. Theres not really much to say, i think these look so realistic its amazing, i love the bases you did for the heavy weapons, they turned out superb!
> 
> Keep up the great work, i cant wait to see more


Thanks Dakingofchaos, I feel I have made steps towards improvements on the minis as I have worked on them through the months.

Well....I have a huge surprise for all you out there following along.

But you will have to wait until I wake up because I'm dead tired (1:52am) and need to take the pictures.

Sooooo, until the morning, see ya then. :lazy2:

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Well it's now morning so I guess I need to post some pics ahhh?

First, THANK YOU ALL for your support, without all the great comments and remarks my motivation wouldn’t have been where it’s at now to finish these guys, so CHEERS and THANKS AGAIN!

I’d like to say that I was really intimidated to paint these guys up, only because they are so badass and I didn’t want to FUBAR them to all hell. So, I decided to take my time and paint each one individually before pressing on to the next, saving the quartermaster for last while I tried to figure out a paint scheme for him.

I also decided to enhance the background a little bit for picture taking and I do have to say that it looks MUCH much BETTER with the faded blue background.

Well, to start things off, here’s a group shot of the squad together. 
Next is my first objective piece, the critically wounded Kriegmen, he comes with the set but isn’t actually used when the quartermaster is fielded, so I decided to use him as an objective instead.

The medic servitor, this guy was a lot of fun. Making the blood splatters along with a little bit of chunkiness on his apperon turned out well I think.
The equipment harvester, this guy was probably the easiest out of the entire bunch. But nonetheless I think he turned out pretty cool.

The servitor with all the script! AHHHHHHH! I didn’t think I would ever finish this guy, I mean damn that was a lot of scrolls! Holy Terra, lol! Anyways, if you look closely, the two skulls at the top have Roman numerals on them “C’’ = 100 and “XLIII” = 43 put together its 143. I do have to say that last “I” almost jacked me up only because the skull curves right where it looks like I slipped and made a mistake.

Finally, the Quartermaster. I almost didn’t know where to start with him and probably stared at him for a good 30 mins before any paint hit him. There is 5-6 different shades of red on his cloak and let me tell you one thing. I swear I had the biggest fear when painting those damn white lines on the cloak, fearing at any moment my hand was going to jerk and streak a white line. Sometimes my eyes would blur up or I would catch my hand starting to shake and needed to take a break for a min, lol!

Anyways, I really took my time with these guys and think they turned out awesome! I hope you enjoy them, Please C&C and let me know what you guys think!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Continued....


----------



## Midge913

Looks great dude!!!! My only suggestion would be that the Quartermasters cloak could stand with some more shading in the recesses, but that is more personal opinion I think than a necessity, it just looks a little flat compared to the rest of the models. The free hand trim on the cloak is fantastic looking though! Really nice work!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

These are looking better and better everytime i check on on them dude. + rep from me, can't wait to see where you go with it next.


----------



## apidude

"Awesome" doesn't say it enough! These are absolutely great! Good job, well done. 
I am not good enough painter myself to offer any advice. I'm just enjoying the show. Each set you do seems to get better. Congrats!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Thanks Midge, it's not as flat as it appears, but it could be a little darker in the cracks like you said. 

Thanks for following along and the Rep GrimZag!

Apidude, bahhh, your doing a great job yourself on your Dark Elves mate, thanks for the words of encouragement tho!

I will post some pics of the Army thos-far later today. Over a hundred new views and only 3 comments? I was hoping to drop it like it's hot...LMAO!

See ya guys in a bit.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Ok here is the group photo that some of you have requested of the 143rd Krieg Regiment so far, on and off the table.

Thats about half the infantry finished so far.../sigh, so many more to do.

The sentinel is something I had laying around for about 10 years now when the Steel Legion first came around and I was going to collect them, well it needs a new paint job and an armoured top.

Anyways, I had to use the flash on the camera as my "Gaming Cave" isnt the brightest.

Regards and Enjoy,
DoE


----------



## Djinn24

You sir need a Commi on horseback!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Do you mean this one? 

I'm not ready to paint him and his brothers just yet...


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Alright folks, so here is whats on the "To be completed list"

A battery of 3 Thudd Guns!

I have cleaned, repaired the guns, and assembled one so I could get an idea on the space required for the bases. I am using three Valkyrie flying bases for the guns. This gives me some room to make a little display base for them. Everything is still WIP for the bases right now and I wanted each base to be a little different from the others.

Let me know what you guys think!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## elmir

Awesome work there on the bases, they really set the scene for these wonderfull mini's. 

BTW, is that your own personal table in the group shots, or at a local gaming club?


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

elmir said:


> Awesome work there on the bases, they really set the scene for these wonderfull mini's.


Thank you!



elmir said:


> BTW, is that your own personal table in the group shots, or at a local gaming club?


That Sir, Is my cave of Zen...LOL! Yes, it's my personal table where all the warhammer gaming takes place. The room is littered with armies and terrain.

Since there really isnt a gaming club here at Aviano Italy, I decided to make my own table/gaming area and have the very rare military folks (3) in the Aviano area come over and play.


----------



## Dakingofchaos

Damnit, stop being so good at this! Again, the scenic bases are great, truely amazing!
You should make a tut on how you get em looking so good  (im only saying this because i wouldnt mind having a go at some, but im sure there are others aswell)

I'd rep you again but alas, the love requires spreading :/


----------



## Midge913

I love those models! The scenic bases are looking fantastic so far buddy! Now onto paint!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Dakingofchaos said:


> You should make a tut on how you get em looking so good


Thanks for the love DoC. As for a tut, sure I will do one when I start up the next batch of artillery.



Midge913 said:


> I love those models! The scenic bases are looking fantastic so far buddy! Now onto paint!


Glad you like them bro.

However, I seem to be having a mental problem or something. I'm struggling with the decission to magnatize the crew and guns to the bases or not. So I am stuck at the moment and progress has halted, can't decide what to do. Im thinking if I leave them lose then I can squeeze them into those tight areas of the board where they can hide better OR I just say F&*K it and glue them to the base and deal with the base being a little larger.

Ideas?


----------



## apidude

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> However, I seem to be having a mental problem or something. I'm struggling with the decission to magnatize the crew and guns to the bases or not. So I am stuck at the moment and progress has halted, can't decide what to do. Im thinking if I leave them lose then I can squeeze them into those tight areas of the board where they can hide better OR I just say F&*K it and glue them to the base and deal with the base being a little larger. Ideas?


I tend to drift toward flexibility in use.... I'd vote magnets on the hardware so that they can be removed and used in play to maximum extent. 

Your bases look fantastic, but I could see if you were trying to deploy in a City of Death scenario (assuming you'd want them in that kind of game) you'd find youself exposed in game terms becausie of the sheer physical space requirements for the bases.

I don't know where you get magnets in Italy, but I order them from K&J Magnetics in the States.....


----------



## troybuckle

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Alright folks, so here is whats on the "To be completed list"
> 
> A battery of 3 Thudd Guns!
> 
> I have cleaned, repaired the guns, and assembled one so I could get an idea on the space required for the bases. I am using three Valkyrie flying bases for the guns. This gives me some room to make a little display base for them. Everything is still WIP for the bases right now and I wanted each base to be a little different from the others.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think!
> 
> Regards,
> DoE


That’s some awesome bases; your entire army is looking sweet. Keep up the good work man!


----------



## Djinn24

I vote to magnetize and make a couple barren bases to swap in and out of. Good luck on ordering, I shipped one item to Italy and it was EXPENSIVE.


----------



## Midge913

I am going to throw in with the magnetize group. you don't want to get screwed game wise for beautiful bases.


----------



## Firefighter X

For me DoE the question to magnetize or not revoles around 1 simple question. Does the crew have multiple wounds on it's army list entry? If it is a 2 wound unit I'd say magnetize for realism's sake. One dies, he gets plucked off.

FFX


----------



## Jangalak

Wow this Is some awesome work. I think you have really captures the spirit of the Krieg across your army. Also an amazing achievement to have got so much done is this time. +rep from me. I will be watching this develop with interest and taking some of these ideas back to my IG. Thanks for the PLOG.


----------



## Dakingofchaos

Aye, i'd go for the magnetising, its all when and good having a beautiful artillery piece, but if they cant be used practically on the gaming board there isnt a great deal of point in it :/ definatly magnetise it


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Damn, I was hoping you guys wouldnt say that! LOL! But deep down I knew that that's what was going to have to happen.

They don't come with bases and the 60mm (dreadnaught base) is still too small so thats why I went with the Valk bases.

Bahhh, it's going to be alot of extra work, but I will get it figured out.

Thanks for the love guys and gals.


----------



## HellishRolls

Good work so far DoE, I've just started painting some of these guys myself and they are such awesome models... Really makes you want to try extra hard to do them justice no? Still got no idea how to use them in 40k as yet though lol


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

HellishRolls said:


> Good work so far DoE, I've just started painting some of these guys myself and they are such awesome models... Really makes you want to try extra hard to do them justice no?


Indeed it does my friend, indeed it does!



HellishRolls said:


> Still got no idea how to use them in 40k as yet though lol


Below are two links for the rules on the Death Korps of Krieg. The first is all the rules on the DKoK and the second link is the updated FAQ for the DKoK, enjoy!


http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/k/kreig.pdf

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/d/dkkfaq2707.pdf

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Mr.Malevolent

I have to say I really like your DKoK. Besides Vostroyan First Born, the DkoK are my favorite regiment of Imperial Guard. Awesome job on your army good sir. + rep


----------



## Wathier

Oh I just looooove the KRIEG models! You do them great justice both with your chosen colour scheme and painting style! You really have beautiful army going on! But it must be an expensive one to build!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Thank you guys for the kind words and Rep!

I have been feeling a little burned out and it doesnt help that I hurt my wrist going bowling with some friends, damn bowling ball!

I will try to get back in the grove once my wrist gets better. Right now it hurts just to lift a freaking coffee cup, filled of course.


----------



## arumichic

Awww...get better soon!!!!
I'm really looking forward to more stuff from you!


----------



## Eldar Wraithlord

Nice army look foward to this!


----------



## Mr.Malevolent

Sad to hear about your wrist man. Hoping you heal up and get back on the hobby-horse A.S.A.P... pun definitely intended


----------



## Djinn24

A brush is mch lighter then a coffee cp, get to painting you slacker!

J/K man, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## jaysen

This army looks wonderful! Very good job, I love it. I have thought about doing one of the non-cadian IG armies, either these guys or maybe steel legion.

I love the poses for some of these guys. They look like they're standing in line for chow.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

First off, thanks for the get better soon comments, apparently the doctor said I spraind my wrist pretty good, so ya, and thanks for the positive feedback on the minis.

Well, I started painting again, obviously, and was working on the Thudd-Guns. I was at the point where I was going to start weathering them and decided to start with the wheels. Well, after I started with the wheels I began to wonder how they would look on the base. Thank goodness I stoped and finished the bases for the most part as the effect seems to light in comparison to the base. Such a HUGE difference with the colors. Bahhh, why do I have such a hard time with vehicles...

So it seems I need to get a darker pigment or strip the wheels totally and start over. I did all 6 wheels before I realized I better paint the bases and see how it looks. :headbutt: 

Any ideas how I might be able to salvage them without stripping?

Im also thinking of putting magnets under the base and then placing tiny magnets in the base of the Krieg models to hold them in place. That way I don't have holes in my base with magnets showing.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Well I decided to say "F-it" and placed the wheels in my sonic cleaner with some simple green to strip them =(

I tried darking the pigment but it was just to much on the wheels. Oh well, live and learn. Man I hate painting vehicles/weapon platforms...lol. =(


----------



## Jangalak

bad luck on the wheels, I was gonna suggest a liberal dousing of devlan mud or badab black, but sounds like you went 'route 1'.

The bases look awesome, how did you paint that wood? I like the effect, although it does look a little clean compared to your other stuff.


----------



## Mr.Malevolent

That sucks that you have to start over again on the Thudd Gun but I do love that base! Its inspiring me to get more creative with my Vostroyans.


----------



## arumichic

I would have suggested to actually darken up the wooden planks especially since there will be dirt on it and such and it would have looked pretty good with the aged wheels. Anywho, looking forward to seeing more work done on it!~


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Thanks guys, as for painting the wood, it was quit simple really. Just take the piece of wood and apply a nice liberal dose of Sepia wash to it and ta-da!

Well I have stripped the wheels and re-painted them, now I think I will place them off to the side and go ahead and paint up the crew first before re-approaching the wheels again.


----------



## TheReverend

hey man, I really like what I'm seeing on here!!

Rev


----------



## Zognutz

I'm sorry but your quarter master just made me moist!

I spilled my beer whilst looking at the pics ;P

All looking really good, especially the gun emplacements your building. They really capture the spirit of the death Korps.

Zognutz is pleased but sticky! XD


----------



## arumichic

Apparently I'm a horrible follower of plogs as I've only JUST seen the quartermaster and retinue, 3 pages later. Hahaha! I had to backtrack. But they look GREAT! And you're making me feel bad that I haven't finished Rex yet. >.< Hahaha!~ Keep up the good work and I still think the wooden platform needs to be darkened up a bit, or have bits of dirt on it or something. Definitely looking forward to more.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

TheReverend said:


> hey man, I really like what I'm seeing on here!!


Thank you Sir for the comments and the Rep!



Zognutz said:


> I'm sorry but your quarter master just made me moist!
> 
> I spilled my beer whilst looking at the pics ;P
> 
> All looking really good, especially the gun emplacements your building. They really capture the spirit of the death Korps.
> 
> Zognutz is pleased but sticky! XD


LMAO...Ohhh man, u had me goin! Im happy I was able to stimulate you in ways an Ork can be stimulated, how would an Ork be stimulated anyways?



arumichic said:


> Apparently I'm a horrible follower of plogs as I've only JUST seen the quartermaster and retinue, 3 pages later. Hahaha! I had to backtrack. But they look GREAT! And you're making me feel bad that I haven't finished Rex yet. >.< Hahaha!~ Keep up the good work and I still think the wooden platform needs to be darkened up a bit, or have bits of dirt on it or something. Definitely looking forward to more.


Awhhh Arum, no worries. I am guilty as well for missing peoples updates, however, you shall only one receive a light reprimanding this time...10 lashings! Hehehe, thanks for the comments!

Well, it’s finally that time! WOOT WOOT! I finally finished these bad boys and it def took some time.

I took individual pics of the units as I didn’t have a large enough back drop to include all three. I went about and magnetized all the crew as suggested. I was close to shitting my pants every time I drilled a whole into the bottom of their feet in fear I would either go through it or snap it off. 

Anyways, here are the pics, I hope you like them!

Please C&C, thanks!
DoE


----------



## arumichic

Yay for the finished product!!! Looks really good. The wheels turned out much better thank it was before. It makes the whole unit more uniform and looks great against the wood. And yay for the tracks on the bottom!~

I still think the wood needs to be a shade darker or have little patches of dirt in it, but to each his own.

Keep up the work!!! And now I want to paint for the next like hour instead of play StarCraft. Bad DoE, bad!  Looking forward to more.


----------



## jaysen

I think you'd when a lot of painting contests with this in my area. Really nice job. Okay, now give it to me!


----------



## arumichic

jaysen said:


> I think you'd win a lot of painting contests with this in my area. Really nice job. Okay, now give it to me!


LOL! 
*points hand into a "gun"* this is a stickup DoE! Now give me all your models!~


----------



## Midge913

Looking really nice buddy! The artillery and the crew look fantastic. The bases are nice as well, though I have to agree with Arumi that the wood looks a little clean for all the mud and gun powder those guys would be mucking about in. All in all though three wonderful pieces!


----------



## xenobiotic

I'll add my voice to the choir. The wood is to clean compared to the other parts of the scenery. Wood used in muddy condition with shells flying and gunpowder splashing will get heavily weathered in a matter of minutes. I envision these guys having been at it for quite som time (as they've had time to set up a fortified position) so you need to bear down on them more heavily.

If you're in to experimenting and have washes and pigments at hand I have a few suggestions. You mentioned you'd washed the wood with Gryphonne Sepia, it's a good choice for a start but I think you could achieve a nice effect by adding small amounts of watered (1:1 wash:water + a very tiny amount of soap or something else to break surface tension of the water) down Ogryn flesh wash. Go over the wood once or twice, don't cover it all with excessive amounts. Then repeat that process with watered down Devlan Mud. After that you could splash some watered down weathering powder and what not to give the planks a more weathered feel.

I'd also like to suggest some minor details on the artillery guns themselves for added realism. The moving parts (tubes that slide into tubes when fired) should have more metallic sheen to them than other parts. You can do this by scraping graphite of a pencil and rubbing the powder on the miniature. After you've done that add a wash or two of Badab black around the entry point (where the tubes slide into each other) to mimic oil build-up and finally add a gloss varnish to that area to finish of the oily effect. I think it would make these guns look even more awesome than they already are!

All in all very good work and I love the bases in so many ways - it's awesome to see people that give time for details such as these even if they might even hamper you when playing.


----------



## jaysen

Unless they are in a desert type environment, in which case it would be dusty (the color of the lightest highlight on the ground). Then you could put light dust on the top of most surfaces that don't move much. This scene really reminds me of when I shot some 120mm mortars in Iraq.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

arumichic said:


> LOL!
> *points hand into a "gun"* this is a stickup DoE! Now give me all your models!~


Do "Carebear" models count? LOL! Thanks Arumi.



Midge913 said:


> Looking really nice buddy! The artillery and the crew look fantastic. The bases are nice as well, though I have to agree with Arumi that the wood looks a little clean for all the mud and gun powder those guys would be mucking about in. All in all though three wonderful pieces!


Thank you good Sir! I will have to mess around on some spare pieces of wood or something.



xenobiotic said:


> I'll add my voice to the choir. The wood is to clean compared to the other parts of the scenery. Wood used in muddy condition with shells flying and gunpowder splashing will get heavily weathered in a matter of minutes. I envision these guys having been at it for quite som time (as they've had time to set up a fortified position) so you need to bear down on them more heavily.
> 
> If you're in to experimenting and have washes and pigments at hand I have a few suggestions. You mentioned you'd washed the wood with Gryphonne Sepia, it's a good choice for a start but I think you could achieve a nice effect by adding small amounts of watered (1:1 wash:water + a very tiny amount of soap or something else to break surface tension of the water) down Ogryn flesh wash. Go over the wood once or twice, don't cover it all with excessive amounts. Then repeat that process with watered down Devlan Mud. After that you could splash some watered down weathering powder and what not to give the planks a more weathered feel.
> 
> I'd also like to suggest some minor details on the artillery guns themselves for added realism. The moving parts (tubes that slide into tubes when fired) should have more metallic sheen to them than other parts. You can do this by scraping graphite of a pencil and rubbing the powder on the miniature. After you've done that add a wash or two of Badab black around the entry point (where the tubes slide into each other) to mimic oil build-up and finally add a gloss varnish to that area to finish of the oily effect. I think it would make these guns look even more awesome than they already are!
> 
> All in all very good work and I love the bases in so many ways - it's awesome to see people that give time for details such as these even if they might even hamper you when playing.


.../ Runs off in a corner and starts crying :cray: .....You ruined my dreams! :wink: LMAO! Well, like I told Midge I guess I need to practice on some scrap pieces...My best way of learning how to do things is by having someone teach me, like "Hands on". I need to see how they do it in person and then I can do it myself. To bad we don't live closer to one another, I'd show up at ur door and beg for lessons! 



jaysen said:


> I think you'd when a lot of painting contests with this in my area. Really nice job. Okay, now give it to me!


Thank you! Wish I could enter in some painting comps, however, being in Italy is kind of limited (This country sucks ass).

Anyways, I am actually going to play my first 2000 point game with my Krieg. I know I told myself I would never play with them until they were finished being painted, well I got about 1500 points ready to go. I will just through in a couple unpainted units to make 2k. I will be playing against my buddy who is a Grey Knight fanatic, he has a little over 20,000 points in GK's....so, yaaaaa!

Here is a pic of the table I setup down in my gaming room, once he gets here I will take pics of the deployment and stuff.

The bases of my units will def look out of place with this table setup...lol!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Meldon

Please port a small report on how the fight went, I´m a bit curious


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Alright, so my friend showed up and to my surprise he decided to field his Elysian’s. 

2,000 points Elysian’s Vs Krieg, Mission: Annihilation

Setup:
I get first turn, deploy all my units accept the Hades breaching drill. I setup a Leman Russ on both edges to try and setup a pincer move, along with a squad of infantry on the left and two squads on the right. Two centaurs (proxy w/chimeras) with 5 Grenadiers each w/2 melts in each squad, placed in the middle behind cover along with my junior officer squad.
The rest of my Infantry are positioned in the back with my 6 lasscannons, 3 autocannons, Medusa, and 3 Thuddguns making up my gun line. The Senior HQ was in the middle w/Master of Ordnance and autocannon. Every special weapon available in all the squads was a Plasma gun accept for the Grenadiers w/meltas along with vox caster in most units.
He sets up and only deploys 3 Venators with twin linked lass and 2 hunter killer missiles each to my right side of the table. Everything else of his is coming in as reserves/deep striking.

Turn 1:
I move the two Russ’s forward along with the 3 squads of infantry that were with the tanks and the 2 Centaurs. For some reason I thought his stuff could come in on the first turn so I pop smoke with my two centaurs (Durrr, I felt stupid). Anyways, I issue out my orders with my Senior Officer first and roll box cars (Double 6’s), great there go my orders! I go ahead and start shooting with everything I can accept my thuddguns at his venators. I destroy 2 and weapon destroy the third.

He fires his two hunter killer missiles from the venator at the side of my Russ and immobilizes it.

Turn 2:
With nothing of his still not on the table and me holding my position, I try and finish off the last Venator and completely whiff. I issued the order “Bring it down” to one of my lasscannon teams and roll for my second order and get hosed again (6 and a 5). Anyways, my lasscannons all hit his Venator and guess what I roll for penetration? All ONES! Cypher from the Chaos army would have shit his pants.

Finally he starts rolling to bring his units on and only manages to get both of his Vendettas (3 twin linked lass each) on the table, one on each side against my Russ’s. First Vend fires immobilizing my other Russ and stunning it. Second Vend fires destroying my battle cannon on my already immobile Russ.

Turn 3:
Now I am starting to feel like I am going to just pick his army apart as they slowly arrive on the table. I move my two centaurs up, one breaking right and the other left for each of his Vends. I get within melta range with the Vend on the right. I issue my orders again this time (Bring it down & Fire on my Target) on the lass squads again. The melta team completely whiffs against the Vend (1 and 2 to hit), so I fire the first lass team at the Vend and finally destroy it with a 5. I fire my second team at his other Vend and only cause a weapon destroyed.

He rolls to bring on more of his units and manages to bring on everything accept his Command HQ. Three vet squads one with all meltas x3 and the other with all plasma x3, and then all flamers x3, well the flamer united deviated right in front of my junior officer squad which resulted in being dangerous terrain and he lost two flamers. Mortar squad, hvy bolters, and melta squad, his melta squad by the way deviated off the table, however the mishap result was only a delay. His junior Officer deviated as well right into a rock/hill, lucky no loses. Matter fact, all his units deviated, most resulted in deviating back towards his table edge. He fires the Vend at the Russ with the battle cannon on my left and destroys the cannon. His plasma team ends up firing at my centaur in the middle causing it to explode 6 inches hitting all three of his units by it, Plasma vet squad, mortar squad, and junior HQ. He loses 2 members to the explosion and one to a plasma “gets hot”, I lose one grenadier. He manages to destroy my other centaur and I have my Grenadiers get out on the opposite side to use the wreck as cover. He causes my other damaged Russ in the woods to explode, killing 3 of my infantry that were close by. His flamer vet squad destroys all but my junior officer and one plasma gunner.

Turn 4:
I start moving my reserve infantry forward seeing as there is no need to protect my gun line any longer. I roll for my Hades breaching drill and it arrives. I place the template for the drill and he asks “What’s that for?” I reply “It’s for the breaching drill.” His response was, “What does that do?”…I chuckle and say “Ohh, everything under the template is hit by a multi-melta at full strength.”…His facial expression “PRICELESS!” well it deviates and only ends up killing two members of his flamer vet squad. I manage to destroy his other Vend with one of the lasscannon teams. I finally open up with my Thuddguns and deviate all over the place killing only but a couple of his troops. Autocannon and lass team open up on his hvy bolters and mortars causing both of them to fall back. I rapid fire the three infantry squads in the front ranks at his infantry and end up killing the plasma gunner in each squad with “gets hot”. Not only did the plasma gunners kill themselves but when I rolled to wound the enemy, they failed. Medusa deviates hitting nothing. My junior HQ with plasma gun and plasma pistol manages to only kill one of his flamer vet members. I decide to go ahead and assault with the only two members left, 4 against 2. I win the combat by 1 causing him to take a test. He fails and we roll initiative. I win and kill off his unit. 

His Senior HQ comes in along with the delayed melta squad. He regroups his bolter and mortar squad, nether being able to fire cause they counted as moving. He opens up with his other squads killing the rest of my grenadiers in the middle, causes a couple more wounds on the two infantry squads on the right and left while killing his own plasma gunners in the process. Plasma guns were just malfunctioning left and right all over the place in this game, it was crazy. Pretty much almost everyone, minus two or three guys, carrying a plasma gun ended up killing themselves on both sides.

Turn 5:
Engineers arrive via tunnel from Breaching drill. Continue to move the infantry line forward. I open fire with the infantry, of course losing the last of my plasma gunners “gets hot” and doing no wounds. Engineers through a demo charge at his plasma vet squad landing a direct hit killing them all. Medusa fires at his Senior HQ scoring a direct hit and killing all of them as well. I fire the Thuddguns, (Heavy 4, blast)…for the second time deviating with the first two guns with no wounds. The last gun however manages to get 3 out of 4 hits completely whipping out another vet squad.

We decide to go ahead and call it a major victory in my favor! Woot, my first Krieg battle lands a Victory.

We both looked at each and were like damn...thats alot of money on the table...lol!

Anyways, hope you enjoyed the little battle report. I know it’s nothing like those on YouTube or whatnot but hey, some of you asked for it, so here it is. Here are a couple pics as well, not the greatest, most are taken after the end of the turn from left to right in decending order. Now I need to go and help the wife clean =(


----------



## Zognutz

cool batrep, quality read. Well at least it was money well spent.... for you anyway . Glad to hear they did so well since you've put in the effort


----------



## Djinn24

Why is your table all green and shit, you are playing KRIEG!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Zognutz said:


> cool batrep, quality read. Well at least it was money well spent.... for you anyway . Glad to hear they did so well since you've put in the effort


Im glad u enjoyed it, Xeno scum! :biggrin:



djinn24 said:


> Why is your table all green and shit, you are playing KRIEG!


Because I have had that terrain and table before I started collecting my Krieg, once I get finished with them I will build a sweet trench table....one day! Have you had the chance to read "Dead Men Walking"? good book, Krieg vs Necrons and it takes place in a city.

Did you see the Thuddguns on the previous page?


----------



## arumichic

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Do "Carebear" models count? LOL! Thanks Arumi.


I guess they count too since I said ALL of them. :biggrin: Now go get them! hahaha.



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> My best way of learning how to do things is by having someone teach me, like "Hands on". I need to see how they do it in person and then I can do it myself. To bad we don't live closer to one another, I'd show up at ur door and beg for lessons!


And this just sounds wrong... >.< And I think there's a couple of mud tutorials out there that look pretty good. I would also think a pva glue/brown mix with some dirt real dirt or even some flocking/snow effect stuff would look good.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

HAHAHAH, ok, you got me Arumi! :sarcastichand:

Well here is what I plan on doing for September’s entry. A squad of mortars, plus another squad of lasscannons to get back a R/L card I used earlier in the year. I will be making little display bases for them as well.

Both squads need some work and I already have started the greenstuff repairing. The primed brown squad will need to be broken down and cleaned better. Mortar squad has a couple misaligned parts. Some of the mold lines on both sets are like "off the wall, seriously!?" See what happens ladies and gents when you buy things from EBay and not from Forgeworld. Anyways, time to get cracking on these.

I should be practicing on some vehicles...My Reaver titan should be here in the next month or two. I’m already intimidated to paint tanks and shit, I will probably lose my mind when I start the titan.


Anyways, heres the two pics.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Midge913

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> I should be practicing on some vehicles...My Reaver titan should be here in the next month or two. I’m already intimidated to paint tanks and shit, I will probably lose my mind when I start the titan.


, I am starting to get jealous of your disposable income mate.....:grin:

Anyway I love you previous heavy weapon teams and I am sure the new groups wont disappoint.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Thanks Midge, it always feel good to have you stop by and through me some encouragement!


----------



## CLT40k

Looking awesome + rep


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox

I want the chaos reaver titan. I'll see how yours goes and maybe get some inspiration.

Great work and good luck. Can't wait to see more of your work.


----------



## apidude

I cant wait to see these guys done. If they are like what you've done before, they will be awesome!..

What do you have left to do for the rest of the year?


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

CLT40k said:


> Looking awesome + rep


Thank you good Sir!



Daemon Prince Paintbox said:


> I want the chaos reaver titan. I'll see how yours goes and maybe get some inspiration.
> 
> Great work and good luck. Can't wait to see more of your work.


That Chaos titan does look sick, especially with the power fist!

Im flattered that I could inspire you, looks like I need to get my big boy shoes on and suck it up and tackle some vehicles.



apidude said:


> I cant wait to see these guys done. If they are like what you've done before, they will be awesome!..
> 
> What do you have left to do for the rest of the year?


Thanks for the words of encouragement Apidude. Heres a list of the following waiting to be painted on my shelf/boxes/bags, minus this months entry.

1x Junior HQ squad
3x Krieg infantry squads
5x Krieg Grenadier squads
2x Grenadier Hvy flammers
3x Engineer squads
2x Mole launchers
3x Hvy bolters
3x Hvy stubbers
5x Renegade Ogyrns 
3x Heavy Mortars w/crew
1x Krieg Commissar Death rider
10x Krieg Death riders
1x Krieg Earth shaker w/crew
1x Krieg Medusa w/crew
1x Hades breaching drill
3x Cyclops demolition vehicles
3x Vendettas
1x Valkyrie
1x Marauder destroyer
4x Chimeras
1x Bombard
10x Leman Russ (different variants)
1x Manitcore
1x Deathstrike
3x Hellhounds
1x Vulcan Macharius 
1x Baneblade
1x Shadowsword
1x Valdor
1x Reaver Titan (awaiting arrival)

Still missing a couple things here and there, but I will get them in due time.

It's like Pokemon..."Gotta collect them all!" :grin:


----------



## xenobiotic

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Heres a list of the following waiting to be painted on my shelf/boxes/bags, minus this months entry.
> 
> 
> [List of Doom]
> 
> Still missing a couple things here and there, but I will get them in due time.


Exactly what is missing from that list? :shok: I must admit I am jealous of the super power you evidently have to shit cash which you can use to buy more miniatures with :grin: I run into a mental block whenever I spend cash on Warhammer these days - not that I can't afford it (I just got a my first real job ever recently) but it's just a lot of money to spend on plastic/resin crack and I'm not a super fast painter. Then you come along and buy not only a DKoK army but a Reaver titan and a Marauder Super Heavy Flyer as well... :no: It's not right :biggrin:

Since I like your mini dioramas I have high hopes for these weapon teams  I'll return to working on my terminators now, hehe.


----------



## Midge913

! That is quite the list.......


----------



## primeministersinsiter

Good work.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Alright folks, it's definitely been a minute since I posted. September was definitely a busy month for me, Oktoberfest and school! However I was able to knock out these two squads. 

First off, to all the mold line Nazis out there, I know there might be a few I missed and yes it sucks but it was too late when I noticed them or it was almost impossible to remove due to a shitty casting.

Anyways, here are the pics!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Continued...


----------



## Djinn24

Looking awesome man! Wow you have a lot to finish painting. Sounds like me. Any idea how you are going to Kriegify the Reaver?


----------



## Midge913

Freaking epic man! I love your Kreig and they are awesome!!!!! Love the bases. Keep up the good work dude!


----------



## jaysen

What I want to know: where are you going to put this army on display? I'd love to see it in person. Will you set it up at your hobby store? Or, is this strictly for playing? It's truly amazing.


----------



## Jangalak

Hey DoE, ive been away for a few weeks, loving the progress you have made, but that list of work still to be done is scary! Good luck!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

WOOT! Over 10,000 views...Thanks guys for all the comments and support!



djinn24 said:


> Looking awesome man! Wow you have a lot to finish painting. Sounds like me. Any idea how you are going to Kriegify the Reaver?


Thanks buddy, been a while sinvce I heard from ya, how you doin? As for the Reaver, well I will most likely give it the same color scheme from the Seige of Vraks books (blue, yellow, gold trim).



Midge913 said:


> Freaking epic man! I love your Kreig and they are awesome!!!!! Love the bases. Keep up the good work dude!


Thanks Midge, glad you like them. I have enjoyed building the little display bases for each of the hvy weapon teams, sometimes it can get a little crazy trying to get them to not all look the same.



jaysen said:


> What I want to know: where are you going to put this army on display? I'd love to see it in person. Will you set it up at your hobby store? Or, is this strictly for playing? It's truly amazing.


Hey Jaysen, thanks for the comments! Well right now it's on display in my closet...lol, helps keep the dust off them. As for the hobby store, I WISH! There isnt a hobby store around here where I can play at, hence why I try to build or buy terrain for my house so that the few military folks here at the base that do play can come over and get a good game in.

As for playing, yes I do get my game on with them. I actually played another game this weekend with some friends 2vs2, 4k points each side. I brought 2k points of Krieg infantry, hvy weaps, artillery, etc...while the other half of the 2k was my Krieg Armoured company...Our friends played Orks and Tau, needless to say we got first turn and pretty much ended the game after the first turn.



Jangalak said:


> Hey DoE, ive been away for a few weeks, loving the progress you have made, but that list of work still to be done is scary! Good luck!


Glad to see your back dude and thanks again for the comments mate. Yes, as Xeno put it "List of Doom" is a daunting list and I still need to add more to it =)


----------



## apidude

There is nothing more that can be said that hasn't been said before. I'd love to see this army of yours set up on the table. I'd probably end up taking 50 or 60 pics - up close and personal.

Awesome work, my man!

Keep it up. You are an inspiration.


----------



## Djinn24

I am offically out of the army now and moved back up to Indiana trying to find employment while setting up my studio to finish one commission and look for more. I am also opening up a gaming shop soon in my little town but mainly focusing on being an online retailer.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

apidude said:


> There is nothing more that can be said that hasn't been said before. I'd love to see this army of yours set up on the table. I'd probably end up taking 50 or 60 pics - up close and personal.
> 
> Awesome work, my man!
> 
> Keep it up. You are an inspiration.


Hahaha, thanks Apidude...sometimes I have to motivate myself to paint everytime I see how much more shit I have to paint.



djinn24 said:


> I am offically out of the army now and moved back up to Indiana trying to find employment while setting up my studio to finish one commission and look for more. I am also opening up a gaming shop soon in my little town but mainly focusing on being an online retailer.


Good to hear bro, I wish you the best in your endevour!

Well here is Octobers entry, another JHQ, this time w/ a converted powerfist.

I also just got my Halloween costume in and just had to try it on. Heres a pic, can't wait to walk around town in it. Hopefully its cooler out because it felt like a Sauna inside it. I will have to re-adjust the chest box as it was riding way to low.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## troybuckle

Your heavy weapon platforms are badass, they are the coolest I have every saw man. Great work. +rep


----------



## nsr250repsol

They look great. Just have to work on your photagrahpy , they look so much better in person! :so_happy:


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Thanks Troy! Appreciate the kind words and Rep!

@Nsr250repsol...is that you Josh?


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Alrighty, well I just finished the squad and thought I would go ahead and put up some pics.

The Latin phrase on the standard "Morituri" means "We who are about to die"

On a side note, I also just found out today that the wife is pregnant and I guess that means I am going to be a dad! Excited and scared as hell at the same time!

Well, heres the pics, enjoy!
DoE


----------



## Midge913

Sweet looking command squad buddy!

Congrats on the pregnancy!!!!! You are having the appropriate reaction


----------



## Hypn0sis

Those are some good looking Kriegs! You've really done justice to my favourite IG minis, especially the weapons teams. 

And gratz on the baby! Maybe you should start looking for a tiny stormtrooper outfit for next halloween?


----------



## apidude

It just keeps getting better and better.....

... congrats on the baby to be! Give the wife a hug from all of us. 

Excited? Scared? Yep that pretty much sums it up, but guess what..... there is a "Circle of Life" thing that kicks in after a bit and you begin to feel as if it was meant to be all along....

... enjoy the journey ...


----------



## Medic Marine

I must admit, at first I thought the PF looked hokey but all painted up it looks good and is well detailled with battle damage. Overall great models, as always.


----------



## Djinn24

Running away screaming is the best response.


----------



## Zodd

They are just getting better and better those K.R.I.E.G. of DoE 

And gratulation with the coming expansion of the family. :victory:


----------



## jaysen

Congrats on the pregnancy! My first was definitely a singular moment in my life. Everything changed.

The army is really looking nice.


----------



## Jangalak

Hey DoE, great news on the baby, congrats to you both, you are in for a lot of fun - kids are awesome - by 2 he/she is gonna want to 'help' you painting the toy soldiers, if you play it right you could have them basing and flocking on your production line!! 

I love your latest squad, the PF guy is superb an the worn metal look has really come off. I also love the weathering on the melts gun- how did you do that?


----------



## nsr250repsol

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> @Nsr250repsol...is that you Josh?


Yes it's me! Congrats on the baby! My wife and I are so happy for you guys. The little one should be due around the same time my son was due. I'll give you a ring a little later today. :victory:


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

@ Midge, thanks buddy! Wifes already buying tons of book!!!

@ Hypn0sis, thank you! I am trying to make each one of the Krieg models look good. As for the Halloween costume, ya, that would be awesome. Need to find out what sex it will be first =)

@ apidude, thanks for the mental boost! HAHAHA I hope everything falls into place, no idea where to start.

@ Medic Marine, Ya I was a little scared at first with the powerfist as well, then it just sorta fell into place when I started painting it and now looks badass in my opinion. None of the Krieg models have a power fist =( so thats why I had to convert one from a cadian command squad.

@ djinn24, Hahaha....That will be hard to due since my wife has me on ball and chain =P

@ Zodd, Thanks dude, appreciate the love! Hopefully we dont expand to fast...LMAO!

@ Jaysen, Thanks man! Im still trying to grasp the fact that it's really happening!

@ Jangalak, Thanks bro! It's always a pleasure having you stop by and show some love. LMAO at the production line idea...might have to do a couple test runs first. Thank goodness I have a ton of 2nd edition models laying around that he/she can mess with first. As for the melta gun, it was really simple. Burnished gold, badab black over the gold, then devlan mud and sepia wash over the front half giving it that heated metal look.

@ nsr250repsol, Ha, see ya later tonight...time to whup up those Dark Eldar!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Alright folks, time for another update!

So...my Death Rider Commissar has been sitting on the shelf long enough, I think he finally broke through my physic barrier and demanded to be painted.

I went with a more pale color for the skin on the horse since they are genetically engineered and have no fur. He ended up being my gene pig for the other 10 riders. The horse also has his identification number on his front left shoulder...thought that was a little cool feature to add since they had them in the Siege of Vraks books.

I also used a different base then what they come with; GW has the IG rough riders on the old school Calvary bases so I switched them up on to the new motorcycle bases. They are considered fast attack so I thought it suited them better then the silly round termi bases.

Anyways, here he is in all his glory…I also decided to take a picture of all the Commissars gathering around one another.

Enjoy,
DoE


----------



## Djinn24

I would add a bit of a brownish tint to the horses gas mask since the dirt would have discolored it slightly and that will help with it blending into the horses head. I dunno if I like the lighter color skin, looks odd but then again I went in the polar opposite direction with mine.


----------



## Midge913

I am gonna have to disagree with Larry. I absolutely think that the lighter color of the horse is stunning in its contrast to the dark gritty coloration of the Commissar himself. I would agree that the leather part of the gasmask, the lighter tan leather, needs a bit of shading to get it to differentiate from the skin, but other than that I think it is a fantastic piece.


----------



## Djinn24

Like I said mine is a wet looking red/brown which I have been staring at for a couple years so the lighter color does look odd.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Hmmm, well the horses gas mask is the same color as all the rest of the krieg models. It is shaded and colored different as you can see around its jaw line and straps.

I saw your model Larry and was not pleased with the horses color at all. As you have said, we both went in different directions tho. I did look around quit a bit for different skin tones for the horse and none seemed to appear like it looked correct...thus, a genetically engineered and grown horse with no hair from a unbreathable, radiated, fallout world would seem to have a lighter complextion. At least thats my thought and interpretation.

I need to figure out how to get the Macro setting to work on my camera!

Again, thanks Ben and Larry!

Any other suggestions or comments?


----------



## nsr250repsol

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> I need to figure out how to get the Macro setting to work on my camera!


Hey Bud!
I think your button for the macro function is broken on your cam. I checked mine (same brand) and all I need to do is push the button and the screen gives you to options for the macro function. 

The color differance is much more apparent in person, but still lookes great in the photos posted. 

Can't wait to see the next squad.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Need to figure out what I should do next bro. I got side tracked this evening and put together my Vampire Count dragon.

No other feedback on the Commissar? Hmmm, thought there would be at least several.


----------



## Djinn24

you have it pretty spot on DoE. Do you want me to take the magnifying glass to it?


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

LOL....No no no, that is quit alright Djinn :biggrin:


----------



## jaysen

One thing. I'd definitely put some dust or mud on the lower legs and hooves of the horse. Otherwise, it looks great. You're army is going to definitely turn heads.


----------



## hocky

Congrats on the new arrival DofE. Hope everything goes well. Soon your little 'un will be painting your Krieg for you. My daughter asked me the other day if she could paint one of my men, I threw her a 'nid and this is what she came up with. She also did the base in the background too!!








Not bad for a 5 year old!
After stealing your thread I am loving your work. Your commissars grouped together look fantastic. You managed to get the horses skin right too, that's a really difficult thing to paint. Like his green eyes aswell but I do think that you need to dust up the lower half of the horse a little.
The squad looks good too, I love the power fist, good addition and it sits well with the model.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Damn dude, for only being 5 thats pretty freaking good! Whether its a boy/girl, they wont be getting near my Krieg...LOL! However, I have loads of other models that I will gladly let he/she paint.

As for the skin on the horse, yes it was a super pain in the arse! I started with a white base coat. I then used a 1:2 mix of sepia/water, followed by 1:3 or 4 mix of devlan, finally straight sepia being very cautious to not let it be to thick or pool in any one given area.

As for weathering the lower legs...Im such a weenie and worried that I will ruin the paint work, we shall see!

Thanks for the feedback and keep on letting the little one paint, one day they will be better then us...at least thats the goal, right? =P


----------



## xenobiotic

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Alright folks, time for another update!
> 
> So...my Death Rider Commissar has been sitting on the shelf long enough, I think he finally broke through my physic barrier and demanded to be painted.
> 
> I went with a more pale color for the skin on the horse since they are genetically engineered and have no fur. He ended up being my gene pig for the other 10 riders. The horse also has his identification number on his front left shoulder...thought that was a little cool feature to add since they had them in the Siege of Vraks books.
> 
> I also used a different base then what they come with; GW has the IG rough riders on the old school Calvary bases so I switched them up on to the new motorcycle bases. They are considered fast attack so I thought it suited them better then the silly round termi bases.
> 
> Anyways, here he is in all his glory…I also decided to take a picture of all the Commissars gathering around one another.
> 
> Enjoy,
> DoE


First of all, congrats on the little one, major change in your life but hopefully a bundle of joy and later on a person of joy to teach the values of life and what not. I'm sure you'll do a good job without even knowing you all that well!

Secondly, and more seriously (since warhammer is serious business) the 'Commie on the horsie'. I've read the discussion here and I think I'm going to have to lean towards Djinns point of view on the issue, sorry Midge 

I can see where you're going with the idea but it doesn't come across like that to me. I'd like to see a hint of red in the skin and perhaps a pale white highlight on some of the more protruding parts. I'm not sure how I would achieve it but I'm leaning towards a watered down Baal Red mix carefully drawn from the shaded spots of the miniature onto the raised surfaces. It would have to be done carefully though and not on the entire miniature. I think it would make it look more 'alive' and naked rather then the somewhat... Stiff, look it has now. 

It would also help differentiate the gas mask leather from the skin of the beast.

For reference have a look at some mole rats:

















To summarize: Less brown, a hint of red/pink and possibly another highlight.

The commissar is superb, I don't feel there is anything to suggest on him.

:victory:


----------



## Djinn24

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Damn dude, for only being 5 thats pretty freaking good! Whether its a boy/girl, they wont be getting near my Krieg...LOL! However, I have loads of other models that I will gladly let he/she paint.
> 
> As for the skin on the horse, yes it was a super pain in the arse! I started with a white base coat. I then used a 1:2 mix of sepia/water, followed by 1:3 or 4 mix of devlan, finally straight sepia being very cautious to not let it be to thick or pool in any one given area.
> 
> As for weathering the lower legs...Im such a weenie and worried that I will ruin the paint work, we shall see!
> 
> Thanks for the feedback and keep on letting the little one paint, one day they will be better then us...at least thats the goal, right? =P


Check out AK Interactive, they have some nice weathering stuff.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

@ Xeno...DAMN that thing is freaking fugly! Well darn, trying to copy an illustration from the forgeworld books and interpreting it in my mind I guess did'nt work out to well. Seeing those mole rats is crazy, never thought they could appear so...pink. I guess it all comes down to this paranoia I have for painting and blending larger models. I feel I can blend with no real problems on smaller models, infantry, etc. but when it comes to big models...vehicles and such, what I get scared of is if I make a mistake how will I correct it with out having to repaint that entire area?...Dahhh, it's all psycological! 

The biggest thing is practice...I wont ever get better if I dont try.

Thanks for the feedback Xeno, always a pleasure having you drop me a line.

@ Djinn, thanks for the website dude, Im already hitting it up hard core, great info in there. Again thanks man!


----------



## Djinn24

NP DoE. They sent me some product to do a review with and I am going to be working on that soon and hope to have it up soon.


----------



## louisshli

DoE,

Congrats mate! Happy to hear about the news. I just became a dad about 7 weeks ago to a baby boy! Definitely a huge life changer but so far it's been good. To be honest the little one will tear chunks away from your paint sessions, so paint as much as you can while you're still able to. 

On to your work, always nice to see your guards. A lot of respect for churning out high quality stuff for such a quantity-driven army!!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Alright folks, I have been away for a while, it’s been a very busy month and will probably continue to be busy until the end of the year with all these wonderful holidays and school! 

Well, I went ahead and decided to whip up and paint another 5 man squad of engineers for the November challenge. This will allow me to either field two 5 man squads or one 10 man squad of engineers now, plus the nasty drill. I have another 10 to paint up and I plan on converting two of them to have vox casters with another two with demo charges. Now I just need to put together my second breaching drill as well….MUHAHAHAHA!

Anyways, here are the pics, before and after, plus a pic of all 10 of them together.
Regards,
DoE


----------



## Midge913

Welcome back mate! Missed seeing you around the boards. 

Another cracking unit if I may say so myself! Well done!


----------



## Djinn24

Welcome back! Looking good.


----------



## apidude

Ditto the comments above... Been looking for your updates....
Figured that you've been busy.

Glad to see you back on again.

Great work as usual. Every time I see your army I want to go order models and follow your example.

Keep it up.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Nice looking minis. Like api says, I see your painted models and want to buy some and make a try at it. Always nice to see your work.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Midge913 said:


> Welcome back mate! Missed seeing you around the boards.
> 
> Another cracking unit if I may say so myself! Well done!


Thanks Midge, the last couple games I have played with them, my opponents always cringe at the shear amount of infantry I deploy!



djinn24 said:


> Welcome back! Looking good.


Thanks dude, I see you been busy yourself...Congratz!



apidude said:


> Ditto the comments above... Been looking for your updates....
> Figured that you've been busy.
> 
> Glad to see you back on again.
> 
> Great work as usual. Every time I see your army I want to go order models and follow your example.
> 
> Keep it up.


Thanks Api, it's always a pleasure having you stop by and show some support. Thanks man!

On a second note...I say get just a squad for display and enjoy!



KjellThorngaard said:


> Nice looking minis. Like api says, I see your painted models and want to buy some and make a try at it. Always nice to see your work.


KjellThorngaard, Thanks buddy! If you do get some be warned, it's like crack...you will get hooked and then wonder where all your damn money went...lol!


----------



## Mr.Malevolent

Man have I been out of the loop for way too long.
First and foremost, congrats on the pregnancy!
And of course your Krieg boys are looking amazing as always.
Keep up the amazing work!


----------



## troybuckle

its nice to see a new update!!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Mr.Malevolent said:


> Man have I been out of the loop for way too long.
> First and foremost, congrats on the pregnancy!
> And of course your Krieg boys are looking amazing as always.
> Keep up the amazing work!


Thanks Mal, it shall be a whole new adventure...:shok:



troybuckle said:


> its nice to see a new update!!


Indeed...lol! Here is the next update:

Another unit of Grenadiers for the December challenge, the two grenade launcher guys were the ebay sellers attempt at painting them...lame! This time I am also painting up two Hvy Flamers. One for this squad and one for the previous squad if I so choose. 

They came with two 28mm bases for each hvy flamer, that kinda seemed retarded, yet you look at the forgeworld website and both members of the team are on a single base, so I placed them on a biker base, seemed more appropriate...what do you guys think?

To bad they can't move and fire, looks like they will either be objective holders or placed in a centaur so they can fire that sweet hvy flamer.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Angelofdeath690

DoE your stuff always looks awesome. I could only wish to make my Valhallans even remotely equal to the stuff you do. >_< *bows*


----------



## Midge913

I think that the biker bases work just fine. Can't wait to see them painted up.


----------



## Firefighter X

Sorry it's taken me awhile to get back into your PLOG DoE. Simply put your shit is DANK! It just keeping getting better and better. I just realized how smart of a man you are bro. By chosing Krieg you NEVER have to paint faces. Clever boy you are.

Great work man,

FFX


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I gotta say, DoE, you are making it hard for me to fight the temptation to start a Krieg army. Not that I could do the same level of justice you do the fantastic models, but you make them look so good. Well done.


----------



## Meldon

I´ve been a bit nonactive lately here but it´s nice to se that you are still doing a great job!


----------



## Hellados

OMFG i just read all 28 pages

amazing work, just amazing

something i have been trying to do that you will be better at and will like the idea of is on some of the heavy weapons insert some tracks from the wheels and feet 

how many vehicles have you painted so far?


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Angelofdeath690 said:


> DoE your stuff always looks awesome. I could only wish to make my Valhallans even remotely equal to the stuff you do. >_< *bows*


Thank you Angelofdeath, just keep practicing and you will get it. I still have more to improve on, patience plays a huge factor...sometimes it gets the best of us.



Midge913 said:


> I think that the biker bases work just fine. Can't wait to see them painted up.


Same, just strange how FW sent two 28mm bases for them and expects them to be held together by the fuel hose?



Firefighter X said:


> Sorry it's taken me awhile to get back into your PLOG DoE. Simply put your shit is DANK! It just keeping getting better and better. I just realized how smart of a man you are bro. By chosing Krieg you NEVER have to paint faces. Clever boy you are.
> 
> Great work man,
> 
> FFX


LOL, thanks FFX, Im not to worried about panting faces, I got them manly because they remind me of German soldiers and just look badass! However, there are a couple models that do have faces (Servitors from the Quartermaster)



Khorne's Fist said:


> I gotta say, DoE, you are making it hard for me to fight the temptation to start a Krieg army. Not that I could do the same level of justice you do the fantastic models, but you make them look so good. Well done.


You know you want to mate! You can paint like this, just takes time and a DEEP WALLET!



Meldon said:


> I´ve been a bit nonactive lately here but it´s nice to se that you are still doing a great job!


So was I for a bit brotha, glad to see you back and about, thanks for the support man!



Hellados said:


> OMFG i just read all 28 pages
> 
> amazing work, just amazing
> 
> something i have been trying to do that you will be better at and will like the idea of is on some of the heavy weapons insert some tracks from the wheels and feet
> 
> how many vehicles have you painted so far?


Thank you Hellados, I appreciate the great comments! I sent you an E-mail in regards to the worn look on the commissars jackets with the technique I used.

As for tanks....LMAO!!! Well I have only done two so far, the Leman Russ and the Hades Breaching Drill...I will however be doing more soon enough /DoE starts to cringe!

On a side note, Im about half way done with the squad, hopefully sometime next week I will be finished and have them posted for you all.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Hellados

My plan on doing my tanks is to paint them to a nice standard and then weather the whole thing bit by bit, slowly, I don't think the bit by bit will work that well because it will be too easy to over or under weather a certain part of the tank (does that make any sense at all?)


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Alright folks, time for another update! Crazy to think I have been at this for a year now…WOW! An army in the making, it’s great to look back.

So I finished my second squad of Grenadiers w/2 grenade launchers. WOOT! I also added a vox caster to the group just in case I wanted it. There is also two Demo charges as well, one of which will get assigned to my other squad of Grenadiers since you can only have one in a squad.

I added a little piece of rubble to the sergeant’s base so that it appeared he was stepping up rather that looking down at something on the ground.

The Heavy flamers…ahhh these guys were a lot of fun. Apparently I wasn’t paying attention when I checked the minis from FW and two of the four guys had their entire left side of their face filled in with resin…so I carved it out and remolded it the best I could, I think they turned out quite nicely! I was finally able to get the scorched metal look I was shooting for on the end of the flamers and was really happy with the results.

For those of you who have followed along since the beginning should remember my very first test minis? Man what was I thinking when I first started out? LOL! Well I decided to go back and repaint them as well since I was painting up a squad of Grenadiers, unforchantly, I put static grass on their base back when I first did them...so I am kinda stuck with it. Well now I have the choice between either two hvy stubbers or two hvy flamers! 

Hope you enjoy and regards!
DoE


----------



## Rameses

While I am not a fan of the fluff for DKoK (two different presentations of DKoK in two different novels) but the minature line is fantasy and DoE I truely believe that oyu are doing a amazing job with this line. Hopefully when you've completed the Army, we'll see this in Army's on Parade :drinks:


Rameses!


----------



## Midge913

Fantastic additions man! I have thouroughly enjoyed watching your progress this year and I hope to see more Krieg in the future. I must live vicariously through you after all as I neither have the time or the money to start one of these fantastic armies for myself


----------



## Firefighter X

I demand an entire army shot. You've been teasing us with unit pics all year. Show us the damned goods man!!!

Sin-cerely [ I am a Heretic afterall ],

FFX


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Thanks guys for the great comments! Still loads of infantry to paint...

Just saw this from FW....Mmmmmm, I think I might have to get 3 of them for my Krieg.

Quote from FW:

"In addition a Rapier Battery may also be taken in a Death Korps
of Krieg Siege Regiment army (see Imperial Armour Volume Five)
as an Elites choice (in which case its crew have an identical profile
to the Death Korps crewmen listed for the army at no additional
cost)." 

...................SWEET!!!


----------



## Midge913

I was wondering if some of those would show up in your log.....


----------



## hocky

Hey DofE Nice to see you back painting again, and full of awesomeness as ever!
I love how you paint the backpacks and accessories that the Kreig carry - really well detailed, adds that bit extra to the models. I love the idea of the flamers on the bike bases, it would be weird if they were standing side by side and they look great painted up.

As soon as I saw that rapier battery I thought 'why wouldn't I have them in my army!!!' and fully expect to see a couple here for me to copy soon!!!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Midge913 said:


> I was wondering if some of those would show up in your log.....


Hehehe...Soon enough I shall have them!



hocky said:


> Hey DofE Nice to see you back painting again, and full of awesomeness as ever!
> I love how you paint the backpacks and accessories that the Kreig carry - really well detailed, adds that bit extra to the models. I love the idea of the flamers on the bike bases, it would be weird if they were standing side by side and they look great painted up.
> 
> As soon as I saw that rapier battery I thought 'why wouldn't I have them in my army!!!' and fully expect to see a couple here for me to copy soon!!!


Thanks mate, appreciate the comments and the Rep! Your guys' words are my fuel for painting!

So...After seeing the new FW models (Even though they are remakes of the old 2nd edition models if memory serves me correctly) I was inspired to go ahead and dig threw my box of FW stuff and find my Krieg Demolition Vehicles, Grenadier for scale...nothing beats a strength 10, 5" blast, AP 1 detonation...I can see my friends faces now..."WTF!?"

Anyways, here they are put together. Hopefully sometime by the end of the week I should be done with them.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

UPDATE! UPDATE!....Another update!

Well I have had a very eventful last two days! I sorta fell into a grove and couldn’t stop painting…the result? Three finished Krieg Cyclops Demolition Vehicles!

I tried out some new techniques and I do have to say that I am very happy with the results and I look forward to painting up some vehicles now that I feel more comfortable and sorta have a better idea what it is I am doing.

Anyways, I hope you guys/gals out there like them…Now I need to go rake the leaves or my wifes going to kick my arse!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Hellados

DoE they look top quality mate


----------



## Midge913

Turned out looking might fine brother!


----------



## Angelofdeath690

I see your not having the problem with vehicles XD in fact id say that yours are way better than my attempt with the valkyrie! lol

They looking real good!


----------



## GIJedi

Cool Man!! 1st post, need to start posting my Elysians.


----------



## Battle Ready Studios

Absolutely fantastic work! I love this army!


----------



## nsr250repsol

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Hehehe...Soon enough I shall have them!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate, appreciate the comments and the Rep! Your guys' words are my fuel for painting!
> 
> So...After seeing the new FW models (Even though they are remakes of the old 2nd edition models if memory serves me correctly) I was inspired to go ahead and dig threw my box of FW stuff and find my Krieg Demolition Vehicles, Grenadier for scale...nothing beats a strength 10, 5" blast, AP 1 detonation...I can see my friends faces now..."WTF!?"
> 
> Anyways, here they are put together. Hopefully sometime by the end of the week I should be done with them.
> 
> Regards,
> DoE


They is a lot of NASTY packed in that little guy...:angry: Can't wait to see the rules for them. With those guys being so deadly there has to be some restrictions, no? Let me guess they can travel 48" and detonate on the same turn :shok: Either way, think it will be cool to see how they play and blowup with a lucky first turn dark lance shot :russianroulette:

Great job painting them!


----------



## Hellados

bad points of the cyclops are armour 10, any glancing or penetrating hit kills them and if you roll a 6 to penetrate they explode with the same demo charge uber killy demo charge thingy


----------



## apidude

Great work and fast! You are turning into a KREIG painting machine....

... hmmmm.... maybe you are actually a Techmarine masquerading as a Heresy Online member....but actually are a painting machine!

As always, fantastic job.


----------



## shaantitus

Most impressive Plog, mine has been going for 2 years and is nowhere near as impressive. You have really captured the essence of the Death Corps of Krieg.


----------



## Djinn24

Hold up, you already bought 3 of them? WTF did you do fly to bloody England?


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Hellados said:


> DoE they look top quality mate


Thanks dude, I do feel like I did quality work on them.



Midge913 said:


> Turned out looking might fine brother!


Thanks Midge, helps having great friends here on Heresy to help push you forward!



Angelofdeath690 said:


> I see your not having the problem with vehicles XD in fact id say that yours are way better than my attempt with the valkyrie! lol
> 
> They looking real good!


Indeed Angel, I think I am wrestling that vehicle painting dilema to the ground!



GIJedi said:


> Cool Man!! 1st post, need to start posting my Elysians.


Good to finally see you on here mate, It's a great group of people here, they will help push you along. 



Battle Ready Studios said:


> Absolutely fantastic work! I love this army!


Thanks BRS, Words like this help carry me along!



apidude said:


> Great work and fast! You are turning into a KREIG painting machine....
> 
> ... hmmmm.... maybe you are actually a Techmarine masquerading as a Heresy Online member....but actually are a painting machine!
> 
> As always, fantastic job.


HAHAHA, Api, you gave me a good laugh. I dont think Techmarines or an adeptus machanicus (spelling) would have a fear of painting their vehicles. :grin:

However, that fear is dwindling away with this last batch of mini tanks. Thanks for the support mate. I have to get all the painting I can get in...come June Im going to be a first time dad...AHHHH SHIT!



shaantitus said:


> Most impressive Plog, mine has been going for 2 years and is nowhere near as impressive. You have really captured the essence of the Death Corps of Krieg.


Most flatering Shaantitus, thank you Sir for such a high praise!



djinn24 said:


> Hold up, you already bought 3 of them? WTF did you do fly to bloody England?


LOL, Djinn, no my friend. I will be getting 3 of them...but I could have either flown or taken the train, however that would have been more costly, could have bought myself that warhound titan Ive been eyeing... 


For everyone out there who asked for a new group shot of the Army, well here it is. This is only about half the infantry and hvy weapons, and only a meer sliver of the vehicles and super hvys awaiting my call.

Again, thanks for all the great comments and the + Rep, you guys/gals are my motivation!



Edit:........Having issues with the multi-quote function. I click it followed by hitting add reply and nothing pops up. I have to manualy quote everyones responce by copying and pasting, sucks!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Wow i was so far behind on this Plog that i'm ashamed. These are looking simply stunning DoE, i'd rep you if i hadn't already done that today. 
In fact they're looking so nice, how about you just hand over that thudd gun right now? nice and slow like, no dramas, no fuss. Just pass it here and we'll say no more about it


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Wow i was so far behind on this Plog that i'm ashamed. These are looking simply stunning DoE, i'd rep you if i hadn't already done that today.
> In fact they're looking so nice, how about you just hand over that thudd gun right now? nice and slow like, no dramas, no fuss. Just pass it here and we'll say no more about it


LOL! If only….Thank you for taking the time to read the Plog and leaving me positive feedback…much appreciated mate!

So I am on a tangent right now with painting! My confidence is sky high right now and I am feeling great about painting vehicles…at least for now…lol! This is one of the several tanks I got from Ebay when I purchased that big lot of “Krieg” stuff when I first started this log. So, there are quite a few errors with her, a finger print here and there, seem lines, and mold lines galore, not quite put together with patience or care. I spent the better part of the day filing and trying to correct the mistakes…there will still be some apparent when I am finished. I figured better to work on something already put together and work on my technique than to put one of my new kits together and go from there.

I added some track guards and an Aquila. I also left the guy on top since he had a gas mask or comms mask, whatever, didn’t want to waste all my Krieg tank drivers just yet. Should have it re-primed and base coated by the end of tonight.


----------



## nsr250repsol

It always seem like there are so many more on the table when we play... Can't wait to see them in action again!


----------



## Midge913

Looking forward to it mate! Some say that the Punisher just isn't worth the points but against some armies I completely disagree. Effectiveness aside it is just cool to roll 20 dice for one tank:biggrin:


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

I would have to disagree with those people as well. 20 Strength 6 hits, not including the 9 strength 5 hvy bolters, total of 29 dice, odds are in your favor even on a 2+ save.

So I finished the base coat with the decals. Here are the pics...kinda of a progress shot shot while I move forward with this vehicle.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## lunawolf

* Cheers to DoE * 

Finally a vehicule after all those long pages w/o ( since the Hades Drill )
Will check for it !


----------



## Zodd

Congratulation with your K.R.I.E.G's. It's been very impressive to follow the development. And now you are starting on the Panzers :victory: +rep


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Fresh from the factory paint. It almost seems a shame to dirty it up. Almost.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

So today is my Birthday, however, NSR, GIJedi, and myself celebrated it yesterday with some good drinks and a big game of 40k. I have to say…what better way to celebrate it than to have my wife whip up an AWESOME Death Korps of Krieg cake! I was so surprised at how cool it was. All the cool little details just made it that much better. I think that was the best cake I have ever had made for me….hands down. Anyways, I just wanted to share this with you guys, I thought it was just to neat not to.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## DeathKlokk

Wow, that cake is badass!

Loving the Kriegsmen.


----------



## Midge913

Sweetness!!! Happy birthday mate!


----------



## apidude

Great! Happy day! Give her a hug from the rest of us. That cake took a bit of time to do. 

Looks good..... wonder if, with the Christmas shipping and Priority Overnight Express .....

.... nah

... you'll just have to eat a piece of the cake for me.....

Happy birthday! Life is good.


----------



## Djinn24

My birthday was 2 days ago and I am jealous of your cake damn it! Happy Birthday Cheyne!


----------



## apidude

djinn24 said:


> My birthday was 2 days ago and I am jealous of your cake damn it! Happy Birthday Cheyne!


Happy Birthday, Djinn.
Wow, this is interesting.
MY birthday was Yesterday, Dec 11. How is it that such outstanding individuals as us were all born on the 10th, 11th, and 12th of December.....??!

The stars must align properly .......


..... or is it the taint of Chaos bleeding into the world?


.... Nah, but it MUST have some Cosmic significance!


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Happy birthday to you DoE and to DJinn and Apidude. That cake is really nice!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Indeed that is crazy Apidude, but quit cool as well....A Happy Belated Birthday to you both Apidude, and Djinn! 

Thank you all for the great cooments on the cake. The wife was pretty excited to hear everyone liked it.


----------



## hocky

Happy Birthday mate! Cake looks wicked.
Love the army shot - The Kreig are really rolling....
Love the punisher too, i'm building one for my army, they are a little on the point heavy side but they certainly do a job and that many dice, well even a guardsman can't miss!!!
Keep churning em out....


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Well, here is the NEW and IMPROVED Krieg Punisher tank! She probably has over 40 hours of work into her and sometimes during the beginning process I swear I almost gave up. So, I took the plunge and started working with enamels and I instantly started feeling comfortable and got the flow of things. The Commander, not the greatest of detail being a GW guardsman made me feel how fortunate I was to have my other detailed Krieg models. All and all I am really happy with the results and I look forward to starting my next tank.

Until then, I hope you like the pics!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Midge913

Lovely! Smashing work mate! Weathering is spot on and the over all feel of the piece screams Krieg.


----------



## apidude

Quite awesome! I can just hear the treads rumbling across the rubble of a destroyed City in search of Orks or Daemons, and see the monstrous shadow of the turret sweeping back and forth looking for targets .......

..... nice.

Do it again with another one. (just joshing)


----------



## Hellados

perfect!! a nice well maintained LR which has spent years living in a polluted wasteland 

perfect amount of scratches and soot and stuff, love it


----------



## nsr250repsol

Looks amazing (going to look even better when it explodes!!!) 

I told you you would do just fine on the tanks. Knock out all your tanks then hit up them birds


----------



## Dakingofchaos

Hope you saved me some cake, looks good! Great work on the Russ, looks awesome


----------



## InkedDnA

Your LR is awesome. Great painting. The weathering on it is unreal! Excellent work


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Midge913 said:


> Lovely! Smashing work mate! Weathering is spot on and the over all feel of the piece screams Krieg.


Thanks Midge! I spent alot of time trying to do it right, taking it in steps, once or twice I got carried away and realized I needed to let the oils set before moving on.



apidude said:


> Quite awesome! I can just hear the treads rumbling across the rubble of a destroyed City in search of Orks or Daemons, and see the monstrous shadow of the turret sweeping back and forth looking for targets .......
> 
> ..... nice.
> 
> Do it again with another one. (just joshing)


No need to josh brotha, I am working on another one right now, Hehehe. Wife has the camera or else I would have posted the before pics.



Hellados said:


> perfect!! a nice well maintained LR which has spent years living in a polluted wasteland
> 
> perfect amount of scratches and soot and stuff, love it


Thank you good Sir! Sometimes during the process I was wondering to myself...how will I know when there is enough? Well you kinda just get that feeln inside.



nsr250repsol said:


> Looks amazing (going to look even better when it explodes!!!)
> 
> I told you you would do just fine on the tanks. Knock out all your tanks then hit up them birds


Thanks for pushing me forward homie! I know I was freaking out at first thinking it was going to look like crap. Patience and understanding of how the oils works is KEY!



Dakingofchaos said:


> Hope you saved me some cake, looks good! Great work on the Russ, looks awesome


Well if you were here you would have been more than welcome to a slice! I think the wife took the rest of the leftover to work...the cake disappeared afterwards!



4thswasi said:


> Your LR is awesome. Great painting. The weathering on it is unreal! Excellent work


Thank you 4thswasi, again great compliments like this helps push me forward, and forward I am moving as I am now working on another LR. This time with a demo cannon! About at the half way point right now.

Next step is the pen wash...time consuming. Anyways, thanks again guys.

I also noticed I finally hit 1k in Rep, so thank you very much to those who have Rep'ed me! Feels good and helps push me forward!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## nsr250repsol

So, DoE's Krieg remain undefeated...and DoE's first turn curse has been lifted for real. He had an amazing first turn tonight, just about tabled my DE in 2 turns. Looking from an outsiders perspective, I'm happy for him but, I really hope the curse returns soon ;P 

Seriously, tonight's games were fun!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Alright folks, time for another update!

I have been AFK for a short while, Holidays....go figure. Anyways, I cranked out the Demolisher tank finally and I think she turned out well. She was a mess as you can see from the before picture, parts busted up here and there. It probably would have been better to just break her down completely but unforchantley some parts were cement glued so I just went with it. I know there are a couple seems, especially around the demo cannon, I ordered some more green stuff since I am out…=(

I added some barbwire to the front of the tank as well for those infantry who think they can just slip under and let the tank roll over them…lol!

I really like how these two tanks look and I have been thinking that I will most likely repaint my first tank (Battle cannon)…we shall see, in a way I don’t want to because it was my first one and then I do want to repaint it because it just looks sorta out of place, oh well.

Here are the pics…enjoy and have a Happy New Year Heresy!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## ThumperHS

Fairly new to Heresy and making my way through the plogs.

Your level of detail on basic troopers is to be commended and your new take on the armor is awesome, all the individual drips and the weathering on the stripe really set it off.


----------



## Red Corsairs

Lovely looking vehicles, I really like the weathering on them. Good job mate.


----------



## Midge913

Very nice work mate! I am loving the simplicity of the color scheme accented by the excellent weathering. Another nice addition buddy.


----------



## Djinn24

Picture 4, the gun has a seem running all the way around it, and it is really bad on the right side if you are looking at it head on. Otherwise I have to say a very awesome model, well done, and painted.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

ThumperHS said:


> Fairly new to Heresy and making my way through the plogs.
> 
> Your level of detail on basic troopers is to be commended and your new take on the armor is awesome, all the individual drips and the weathering on the stripe really set it off.


Thanks ThumperHS, I wanted ALL my infantry even the most basic guy to look like he was painted with the same love as I would with a commander.



Red Corsairs said:


> Lovely looking vehicles, I really like the weathering on them. Good job mate.


Thanks Red, It sure was a long haul in the beginning and I think the end results are much better now, practice...it's what makes us better right?



Midge913 said:


> Very nice work mate! I am loving the simplicity of the color scheme accented by the excellent weathering. Another nice addition buddy.


Dude, tell me about it! I knew I couldnt just paint the tank grey...it would seem just to plain. So, I added the white strip w/krieg decals and it just made it work. As you said "simple". Thanks buddy!



djinn24 said:


> Picture 4, the gun has a seem running all the way around it, and it is really bad on the right side if you are looking at it head on. Otherwise I have to say a very awesome model, well done, and painted.


Djinn, long time no see! Well bro, I already mentioned the major seem on the demo cannon. I had ran out of green stuff to patch it up and wasnt going to sit around for two weeks waiting for my order to come in (Location-Italy). Also, alot of the model was glued together with cement glue...REMEMBER, I didnt put this thing together and I got half my army secondhand and in poor shape from some terd on Ebay. I think this is the last jacked Russ tank from the lot, still 3 Chimeras and 3 Vendettas. No worries, I will have my repair tools ready for those!

On the other hand, I am happy you like the model and the paint job, thanks dude!

Im so happy I am getting over that fear of vehicles...it was such a drag. Whats even worse is that now that I am feeling great about painting armour I am getting deported sometime around mid Jan for about 4-6 weeks. Stupid Italian laws, even tho the wife is military and I am on her orders I still require a special document from Italy allowing me to be here...stupid, it's the only place where you have to do stupid shit like this and the Italian government is being an ass about it making all American spouses with expired documents go back to the states to renew...LAME! Whatever, sorry for the rant. So I will have a short hiadeous come mid Jan.

Anyways, thanks again for the comments guys!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## apidude

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Whats even worse is that now that I am feeling great about painting armour I am getting deported sometime around mid Jan for about 4-6 weeks. Stupid Italian laws, even tho the wife is military and I am on her orders I still require a special document from Italy allowing me to be here...stupid, it's the only place where you have to do stupid shit like this and the Italian government is being an ass about it making all American spouses with expired documents go back to the states to renew...LAME! Whatever, sorry for the rant. So I will have a short hiadeous come mid Jan.


Hey, from a place who once ruled the known world (about 20 centuries ago) what do you expect? Bureaucracy is like a virus...unless you kill it every once in a while it makes you sick.... and it has been a long time since they had any major updates. Also, it may be a passive-aggressive way of poking the U.S. in the eye.

Hmmmmm....I wonder, now that I think of it though, what OUR policies are like....?


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Logging in and I see a new message and a shinny new medal..."THANKS GUYS!" Thank you Heresy for the Bonding knife, I will continue to try and assist others with their projects for many years to come! :grin:

Wishing you all the best,

Regards,
DoE


----------



## arumichic

Some really nice additions DoE! Good job while I've been away.  hahaha!~


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Thanks Arumi, glad to see your back around the forums!

As for an update, here is what I have on the table. 3 Centaurs w/crew, part of one of my Christmas presents from the wife, prep'd and ready for some love. It def was a pain in the arse cleaning and reshapping all of them but that comes as part of the package when you get FW models. 

Here are a couple pics of all the parts followed by a couple pics of them put together with the crew. I used some sticky tack to hold the dozer blades and top railings on for now, they may appear a little lop sided...I want to be able to get in and paint/weather without those being in the way.

Anyways, I hope to have these finished before I have to leave Italy for a bit.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## GIJedi

Nice to see them kinda together, it'll be interesting to see how they look on the board. BTW, one of those was your B-day present, if I recall, lol.


----------



## khrone forever

i have just read all 34 pages of this.

2 words.....pure awsome!

(+rep)


----------



## Jangalak

Hey DoE, real life stuff has kept me away from the blogging for a while, but I have been taking a peek at the Kreig every now and then to keep me sane - really good stuff you are doing. Great job on the demolisher and punisher - I would love to hear a little more on your technique - did you use a wash ontop of the basecoat of grey? If not how did you get that mottled effect - looks great. 
I also wanna know how you did the oil/dirt leaks down the side, they look fantastic. 
First class stuff mate, the Krieg themselves would be proud to drive them into a toxic wasteland!
Am looking forward to seeing those troop transports too.
Keep em coming!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

And the 143rd Krieg regiment now have Centaurs!

Boy I learned a lot putting together and painting these little terds! The driver’s arms of course left a huge cap between both sides connecting to the torso so I had to green stuff it, then their little driver mechanism snapped on every single one, they were so fragile. Afterwards I had assembled the rest of the crew and the centaurs with no real problems and proceeded to paint them up. Then I realized I should have left the support rails detached because they interfered with getting into the inside panels and such to paint….that really really sucked, but I managed! 

My first attempt at the interior was a nightmare! I tried painting the insides a light yellow/bleached bone color to give it a bit of color. I weathered all three of them on the inside as well...it just looked like ass. I even went up to the wife all depressed about how much time I spent on the insides of all three and asked her what she thought. Her reply, “Ya, ummm that looks like crap!” So off I went to striping the insides and redoing it on all three. Don’t ask why I did all three, maybe because I thought it would look better as a group…I don’t know but it sucked!

Finally I got them the way I wanted and they just appeared much better, but they were still lacking something. That’s when I decided to add some color to the inside again, but this time I painted up the receiver cable with hazard marks which I personally think made it look fantastic. 

Afterwards I tackled the outside and then finished off the crew. I decided to leave out the other two crew members to each centaur as I have further plans for them later on. Once I finished painting the drivers I then realized I was in a pickle. Why you might ask? Well, remember those rail supports? Well I apparently had to maneuver him like a jigsaw puzzle in order to get him to pass the railing and the hull into his seat…what a sucky event that was. It was def a learning curve and I am now better prepared when it comes time to doing the 3 Grenadier centaurs, won’t make those same mistakes…lol!

Anyways, I hope you all enjoy the pictures, let me know what you think.

Regards,
DoE



Jangalak said:


> I would love to hear a little more on your technique - did you use a wash ontop of the basecoat of grey? If not how did you get that mottled effect - looks great.
> I also wanna know how you did the oil/dirt leaks down the side, they look fantastic.


Hey buddy, sorry I missed your post. As for the mottled look, after I do the basecoat US grey, I grab a small sponge and dab on vallejo german grey followed up by boltgun metal. I then proceed with a green/blue/grey oil filter and cover the entire model with it...lightly, not allowing it to pool on any of the flat panels. I then proceed with a panzer grey oil wash hitting up all the panel lines and rivets, followed by burnt umber oil paint to creat the grim/streak marks. You just paint the streak marks on with the oils and then blend them into the model with some white spirits. Time consuming but very effective I think. It takes several hours if not a day between each stage. I hope that somewhat helps? Best of luck bro, let me know how it goes.


----------



## Midge913

Nice additions to the ranks man!!! The time spent was well worth it as they look great!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I'd give you the full smack of my rep hammer, but I gotta spread some around first. These guys look great, as usual.


----------



## CLT40k

Nice work on the centaurs + rep


----------



## Jangalak

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> And the 143rd Krieg regiment now have Centaurs!
> 
> Hey buddy, sorry I missed your post. As for the mottled look, after I do the basecoat US grey, I grab a small sponge and dab on vallejo german grey followed up by boltgun metal. I then proceed with a green/blue/grey oil filter and cover the entire model with it...lightly, not allowing it to pool on any of the flat panels. I then proceed with a panzer grey oil wash hitting up all the panel lines and rivets, followed by burnt umber oil paint to creat the grim/streak marks. You just paint the streak marks on with the oils and then blend them into the model with some white spirits. Time consuming but very effective I think. It takes several hours if not a day between each stage. I hope that somewhat helps? Best of luck bro, let me know how it goes.


Thanks for tip DoE. I varnished my latest chimera last night and tried the burnt umber oil with thinner washed on top and it worked fantastically. I have a little more to do including trying out weathering powders for the first time before it is finished - any experience with those?

And how about that "green/blue/grey oil filter" - i havent heard of that before - is that some kind of wash/varnish? I think I can see its effect on the model but not heard of it before.

Cheers

J


----------



## Djinn24

Looking good but I am disappointed in your lack of imagination on filling that seem. Oh well .


----------



## CLT40k

Hey DoE, where are you at in Italy?


----------



## apidude

Awesome, DOE. Reading about how you managed the weathering was fascinating. I assume that the oils and such were picked up at a local hobby shop? 

Do you do any other modelling other than your KREIG? It seems that you have a skill set that has been developed over a bit of time.....

Keep up the great work. It is inspiring to watch this army unfold....

Man, I'd REALLY like to see them on a table in action....

...too bad you are half a planet away....


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Midge913 said:


> Nice additions to the ranks man!!! The time spent was well worth it as they look great!


You Sir are a very generous man and I thank you for all your support!



Khorne's Fist said:


> I'd give you the full smack of my rep hammer, but I gotta spread some around first. These guys look great, as usual.


Can you smack me now? LMAO! Thanks for the compliment mate!



CLT40k said:


> Nice work on the centaurs + rep


Thanks dude, it did feel like work for sure, especially when I FUBAR'd the inside the first time.



Jangalak said:


> Thanks for tip DoE. I varnished my latest chimera last night and tried the burnt umber oil with thinner washed on top and it worked fantastically. I have a little more to do including trying out weathering powders for the first time before it is finished - any experience with those?


Ive been waiting to see how your tanks have came out, post some pics man! As for the weathering powders, yes I have had some experience with them, Im not quit sold on them yet. You can see the results on my Hades Breaching drill somewhere back in the middle of the log. That was my first attempt at weathering powders. More practice is probably all I need.



djinn24 said:


> Looking good but I am disappointed in your lack of imagination on filling that seem. Oh well .


What??? Lack of imagination, where? Sorry man, not quit sure I am following.



CLT40k said:


> Hey DoE, where are you at in Italy?


Im currently at Aviano Air Force base, planning a visit? :wink:



apidude said:


> Awesome, DOE. Reading about how you managed the weathering was fascinating. I assume that the oils and such were picked up at a local hobby shop?
> 
> _The oils I bought online at DickBlick painting supplies, called Daler-Rowney Georgian oil colors. Believe it or not but its hard to get good painting supplies here in Italy with out paying an arm and a leg for it._
> 
> Do you do any other modelling other than your KREIG? It seems that you have a skill set that has been developed over a bit of time.....
> 
> _I sure do my friend, I have been doing Warhammer since I was 16, 15 years now as I am 31 now. And boy let me tell ya, my first models were a sight for sore eyes...lol! However, I didnt do it every single day or month for that matter and I really had to put it on hold when I went to Iraq for two years. Heres a short list of my Warhammer addiction, each is no less than 2k points:
> 
> Warhammer fantasy:
> 
> High Elves / Dark Elves / Vimpire Counts / Lizardmen / Orcs and Goblins
> 
> Warhammer 40k:
> 
> Eldar / Tau / Necrons / Dark Angels / Death Korps of Krieg_
> 
> Keep up the great work. It is inspiring to watch this army unfold....
> 
> _Thanks Api, without people like you I wouldnt have found the motivation to keep going, THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT!_
> 
> Man, I'd REALLY like to see them on a table in action....
> 
> _LOL, so far they are 6 and 0, sometimes I go downstairs and stare at them on the table and go :shok:_
> 
> ...too bad you are half a planet away....


I will post a couple pics of my Orks on here, not much to take away from my thread, but a couple to give ya an idea :grin:

One day I will get back into the swing of things and start working on them again.


----------



## CLT40k

Not planning a visit anytime soon (wife and I discovered the Carribean and that's taking up the travel $$) However, my family was stationed in Naples for 5 yrs when I was growing up. Went to high school at Naples American High School... I played football (american style) and we used to go up to Aviano and Vincenza to get a beating from all the Army and Air Force kids (never won a game) - hope Italia is still fun... I was back in Napoli about 5 yrs ago with the wife and got to revisit all my old haunts --- I'm envious though cause so many Americans have no ideal what life is like outside of the US... 

BTW Nice Orks!


----------



## arumichic

SQUIG!!!!!!!~
Oh right...you have Kreig stuff on this plog. 
Nice work yet again. Stop making such good stuff in such short time! Hahaha!~ I mean...keep up the good work.


----------



## Midge913

Love the wings on the Wyvern mate! The electric blue really pops!


----------



## apidude

Man, you have been at it for a bit. I've only painted up my Tau Army and now my Dark Elves.

Orcs look great. Not yet caught the "Orkish" bug....I've got too many elves and walking lizards to do first.....

While we pat you on the back...you show us what can be done....I figure that is an even trade.....


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Alright folks, so here is where I will have to leave my army for now, at least until I get back from the states. 5 of 10 Krieg Death Riders that were so kindly donated to me by my friend GIJedi. The plan is to have 30 total, just looks so freaking cool seeing abunch of Death Riders. Unforchantley, there were some serious issues with these riders. I took some pictures to show you all, gotta love the made in China products…”Please, for the love of Warhammer, get some quality control FW!” I mean WOW, there were some serious defects, I also had to carve out the reigns as they were completely filled in, such a pain in the ass.

Anyways, so I spent most of the weekend cleaning, drilling, and most of all REPAIRING these 5 Death Riders. I am hoping that the other 5 are in better shape, yet I am afraid to look at them in fear of being let down.

I placed some tiny magnets in their lance arm so that when they are getting transported the lance/lance tip/fingers/ or whatever else could possibly snap, wont! Time well invested I think.

I really wanted to get crack'n on them but I am probably out of here on Thursday, so I figured I’d wait until I get back and attack them from scratch.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## TheReverend

DoE you have a really impressive army, and far more paieince than me when it comes to painting Guardsmen! 

I really am looking forward to a detachment of 30 horses though, that is going to be epic. And please don't paint them to look like that mole rat, that thing is hideous! 

keep it up

Rev


----------



## Jangalak

Had that same problem with FW stuff a lot. Seems like you have had the same problem I often get - its as if the two halves of the mold slipped and the two sides of the model dont quite fit together right.

I have complained a couple of times when I just couldnt fix up some plasma gunners who had arms coming out of theit back packs it was so bad, and some track guards that looked like my three year old had made them. On both occasions I have phoned FW and got great no BS customer service so I cant fault that. 

On the other hand, it does feel like I have to do a repair job on virtually every mini I get from them. If they werent so damn awesome I would give up. But its all worth it in the end!

Looking forward to seeing that cavalry charge!


----------



## KjellThorngaard

At least you have the skill to fix that resin. I don't get along that well with GS and my efforts show. I keep trying, though. 30 horses is going to look cool!


----------



## GIJedi

I was wondering when you were going to get to the cavalry. Looking forward to seeing the completed project. Have a safe trip and I'll see you when you get back, I'll be ready for some throw down.


----------



## rich11762

I had a quick look through your log pal and those centaurs have come out bang on mate I bet you invested some serious hours on that lot, the weather effects are really good also im goin to see if I can copy it to a degree on my dreads


----------



## Taggerung

Can't wait to see more. I love the Dkok models, and am seriously considering getting some my self. Keep up the good work.

Also, where did you get those sandbags? They are awesome.


----------



## Ganathor

What are these models?


----------



## Djinn24

The guys with gasmasks are Forge World Krieg Soldiers.

DoE, hell if I k now what i was talking about with the seem, probably joking around but who knows.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Hello Heresy!

I am finally back from a long hiadeous (spelling), and it's good to see so many updates and projects being created. So many of them to read and to follow! Well, I can finally say I am now in Italy legally and they will have to kill me if they wanted to kick me out now...lol!

Well, a small update as I try to get over all this jet lag and get re-orientated with were all my stuff is at and how I plan on tackling the rest of my Krieg.

I can offically say my hobby's are safe. I found out a couple weeks ago while I was away that I am having a "BOY" WOOT! Im so excited, the days look wonderous!

Anyways, I need to play catch up with alot of peoples logs, look forward to chat'n with you all again real soon.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Hellados

gratz and good luck on all accounts mate


----------



## Midge913

Welcome back mate!!!!! Glad to see you rolling around the boards again. Now get painting!


----------



## Jangalak

Great to see you back buddy, looking forward to seeing that cavalry charge on your Plog, and more importantly congrats on pending parenthood - its all good from here on in. Hocky, the Reverend and I were at a doubles tournament last weekend and it was awesome to see so many father son teams - although my wife might have something to say about me getting our son all geeked up in the future I think its inevitable at this rate!


----------



## TheReverend

DoE: where are the horses?!  I am looking forward to seeing them as inspiration for my thunderwolves...

Rev


----------



## Djinn24

Where did you end up stateside?


----------



## apidude

Welcome back! Good to have you back in the troop again.

Lots of new stuff happening all over the place...

Congrats on the Boy......


----------



## arumichic

Congratulations!!!! I'll be sure to seeing this around more often.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Congrats and welcome back DoE!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Welcome back, and as one expectant father to another, congratulations.


----------



## Taggerung

Welcome back! I have started my own Dkok army now as well


----------



## CLT40k

Welcome back and congrats!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Thanks guys for the warm welcome back! 

So I entered into the 2012 painting comp as well and go figure, I went ahead and decided to work on my Krieg some more. Before I left I had preped 5 Death Riders, now I will go ahead and enter them as my March entry and start working on getting them painted.

Until then, holler at you guys later!

Regards,
DoE

Edit....what happened to our awards under our avatar? Only one seems to show up for most people.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Edit....what happened to our awards under our avatar? Only one seems to show up for most people.


All explained here.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

The link appears broken mate...


----------



## Midge913

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=106431

There ya go.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Alright folks, I have an update for you.

The 143rd Krieg regiment officially now has 5 Death Riders at their disposal. Not really worth fielding until I get the other 5 put together and painted to become effective. They took a little longer than I had expected but in the end I like them.

I started thinking I was going to give the horses a darker skin tone, tried it out and realized it was too dark; the horses with the lighter tone were what gave the models some color. So, I stuck with the paler skin tone. 

Again I stuck with the motorcycle bases since it’s what GW has their “Rough Riders” based on. The ones they come with are terminator sized and just felt too crowded to me. Anyways, after taking the pictures I realized I forgot to add the branded identification markings on the side of the horses; I will fix that after this post.

Anyways, enjoy!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## apidude

Excellent. Looks very realistic....
Great job.


----------



## TheReverend

Man, I have been looking forward to seeing these badboys! and you have done a great job, I really like them. 

Good choice with the bike bases, terminator bases are annoying to get in the cases anyway. 

Great work

Rev


----------



## Jangalak

yey! I have been waiting on these too - I really like the paler colour, good choice, it plays nicely with the other colours there. I really like how you have done their eyes and the blue piping stands out nicely too. As I looked closer at them they the horses actually look pretty freaky with the cloven hooves, no tail and plugs coming out of their necks! They are almost a little chaosy, but clearly cant be with the might Krieg on their backs!

Nicely done buddy, can wait to see some more - giddy up hahaa!


----------



## Midge913

Very smexy looking models mate!!!! The contrast between the dark palette of the Krieg and the pale flesh tone of the horse is just stunning.


----------



## Scythes

Those Death Riders are beautiful DoE, just how I'd picture them if they were real. can't wait to see more as you finish things up.

+rep


----------



## hocky

Hey DofE.
Great horses there, i think you made the right decision with the pale tone. Also the spot colour reds and greens lighten the models beautifully.
Really well painted geezer!


----------



## Skari

Looking great!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

WoW, 20,000 views! Thank you to those who complimented/commented and to those who Rep'ed me. Seriously, THANKS!

It's people like yourselves that help motivate and push others forward. There have been plenty of times where I felt like just throwing in the towl, but some of you were persistent little buggers :grin:. So again, thank you for helping push me forward.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## CLT40k

Horsies look great... + REP

In all truth, the Project Logs and the feedback and Rep I get from others is what keeps me posting too... so thanks for your support and encouragement as well...


----------



## nsr250repsol

Free pony rides? 


















No seriously they look freaking awesome brother!


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Good lookin' models. The pale looks good to me, sickly and rad-wasted, vat grown, and cavern-living quadrapeds from Krieg. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Taggerung

Going from painting marines to painting DKOK is such a 180 in terms of enjoyment. The DKOK models are just so detailed and so pretty that it's actually fun to paint them!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

CLT40k said:


> Horsies look great... + REP
> 
> In all truth, the Project Logs and the feedback and Rep I get from others is what keeps me posting too... so thanks for your support and encouragement as well...


I agree mate, thanks for the support!



nsr250repsol said:


> Free pony rides?
> 
> No seriously they look freaking awesome brother!


Only for you!



KjellThorngaard said:


> Good lookin' models. The pale looks good to me, sickly and rad-wasted, vat grown, and cavern-living quadrapeds from Krieg. Keep up the good work!


Thanks buddy, only 25 more to go...



Taggerung said:


> Going from painting marines to painting DKOK is such a 180 in terms of enjoyment. The DKOK models are just so detailed and so pretty that it's actually fun to paint them!


I know, they are lots of fun to paint, but be warry, you can get burned out fairly quick. Looking forward to seeing yours painted.


So, for the month of April I plan on doing a fully customizable Leman Russ. I placed larger magnets on the inside track panels to hold the smaller magnets I placed inside the sponsons. I used some plasticard and inlaid the rods a bit so their was something to place the magents on.

I also magnatized every weapon option available, pain in the ass, but hey I wanted to have the option. I also magnatized the top turrent piece so that if I field the executioner I could chang eout the back piece accordingly. It was alot of work and I hope it turns out looking good when it's finished being painted.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## apidude

Keep it up, DOE. Can't wait to see the finished LR. I know magnets can be a pain, BUT I agree, using magnets lets you custom fit for each engagement. All my Tau Crisis Suits are fully magnetized. I can mix and match as I need to. If I need a full team firing twin linked Missile Pods, they are attached and off we go.... the next game they may be hoisting twin linked flamers.....
Way fun, and a lot cheaper, than buying a model for each load-out.
Keep it up.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

What magnets are you using DoE? When I get back to building 40K models I will go that route.


----------



## Scythes

That's a lot of work DoE, but I'm sure it'll be worth it when it's finished. When does the part where you put paint on it begin?


----------



## TechPr1est

dude when i saw those guardsman i thought you worked for the eavy metal team


----------



## Mikael

Wow DoE that LRBT is amazing! I understand the pain of magnatizing, especially all the options that tank has! I also like your work you've put on your guardsmen, good work!


----------



## apidude

KjellThorngaard said:


> What magnets are you using DoE? When I get back to building 40K models I will go that route.


In the U.S. I get my magnets from K&J Magnetics, Part No. D203 It has a pull force of between .6 and .85 lbs, but their prices have gone up since the last time I purchased from them. I'm not sure where to go for neodymium magnets in Europe.


----------



## Lethiathan

Your models are significantly more awesome than my current batch of guardsmen. /sigh why GW did you change your paint range when I run out of the key colours for my scheme! I really like the models!

Also whens the baby being born? I reckon it should be called Heresy! (Im joking of course.)


----------



## Taggerung

@DOE 

I have done the same for all 3 of my Russ' as well. I actually found you don't need to magnetize the sponson weapons or the hull one really (learned after the first one was totally magnetized), since they fit in snugly enough without the magnets. The magnets on the inside of the track was definitely necessary though so the sponsons can come off.

Nice work magnetizing the top of the demolisher, I said F it to that part lol. I am just waiting on my DKOK crew to arrive to finish my last LR.

Speaking of LRBT's, I never noticed it until a few days ago, but the Vanquisher can take a co-axial storm bolter in the Siege Army. That solved my anti tank problems in the list.

~Tagg


PS...I will try and get some photo's up for you DOE. We have similar paint schemes but I went with a green for the armor heavily washed in black so it's pretty mute.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

@api

Thanks, I'll have to send off for some just to have them ready when i drop the hammer on some 40K goodness.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Alright Heresy, time for an update!

I finally ended up finishing the Leman Russ. I was planning on making it fully inter-changeable with different weapon and such, but do to time restraints, having detachable sponsons and main weapon will have to do for now. I will end up doing the other weapons, but for now she’s ready to spit some plasma goodness around the board. My Krieg will be thankful for the extra fire power. She will be a welcomed addition to the 143rd Krieg regiment.

I figured the skull plate attached to the front hull was suiting for an Executioner variant tank…=) If you look closely, you can see the energy crackling on the side plasma cannons, I thought it would be a cool little effect.

Well I hope you guys like it; let me know what you think.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Midge913

Very nice looking Executioner there mate!!!!! The plasma glow looks great!!


----------



## Zodd

Very good plasma effect, nice transfer-job (no shine), subtle weathering all around the tank, on a flawless paintjob; that's a winner, imho. :victory: 
+rep


----------



## Meldon

those Plasma Coils are done very well, they look fantastic!


----------



## nsr250repsol

Great work as always! Now keep painting the 13th will be here before you know it. Good thing the tournament isn't on the 12th... The 12th is the only day that trumps mother's day when it falls on it. 

Seriously, stop talking on Skype and paint!!!


----------



## hocky

Hey DoE. been a while and i'm flipping through your log again at last. love the executioner. i magnetism mine too as i am a bit partial to either the executioner or a demolished with multi meltas's. love the weathering as usual and the plasma colours sit well with the rest of the army so that they stand out yet don't overpower. great stuff! Oh by the way love the skull on the front that's a really cool idea, great imagination. keep it up fella and hope all is well with the family.


----------



## Jangalak

Really nice tank DoE, always a pleasure to see what you have been up to - you certainly have the oil/dirt streak technique nailed! And that magnet idea seems to have paid off flawlessly. I wonder if it needs a little more grubbiness though where metal plating meets at sharp angles as grime would gather there - for example around the engine at the back, on ehte verticles lines around the lasconnon mounting etc 

Dont get me wrong, I love it, but just trying to find a useful suggestion. Do you use the weathering powders?


----------



## Angelofdeath690

DoE your stuff is always so great T_T it makes me feel bad that I am no where near your level of detail and skill. 

I always have trouble with dry brushing in particular, any tips?


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Another fantastic tank DoE. You are going to have a spectacular army when/if you ever get done. The great thing about the Guard is you are never really done. You have a whole regiment plus support as a goal!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Midge913 said:


> Very nice looking Executioner there mate!!!!! The plasma glow looks great!!


Thanks Midge. It was hard to try and get a nice plasma glow without over powering the model if you know what I mean.



Zodd said:


> Very good plasma effect, nice transfer-job (no shine), subtle weathering all around the tank, on a flawless paintjob; that's a winner, imho. :victory:
> +rep


Thank you Sir, your to kind. I could have done better on the transfer, I feel I rushed it just a smidge causing a couple of the edges to not be as smooth as I would have liked them to be.



Meldon said:


> those Plasma Coils are done very well, they look fantastic!


MELDON! Where have you been buddy? Thanks for the comment, glad to see you up and about again!



nsr250repsol said:


> Great work as always! Now keep painting the 13th will be here before you know it. Good thing the tournament isn't on the 12th... The 12th is the only day that trumps mother's day when it falls on it.
> 
> Seriously, stop talking on Skype and paint!!!


Hahaha, so true, the 13th will be here before I know it. I hope your ready for some plasma love on your Nurgle..."Evil chuckle".



hocky said:


> Hey DoE. been a while and i'm flipping through your log again at last. love the executioner. i magnetism mine too as i am a bit partial to either the executioner or a demolished with multi meltas's. love the weathering as usual and the plasma colours sit well with the rest of the army so that they stand out yet don't overpower. great stuff! Oh by the way love the skull on the front that's a really cool idea, great imagination. keep it up fella and hope all is well with the family.


Thanks Hocky, I will probably be working on another tank for this month; one that was already pre-assembled, so the sponsons are fixed in place.



Jangalak said:


> Really nice tank DoE, always a pleasure to see what you have been up to - you certainly have the oil/dirt streak technique nailed! And that magnet idea seems to have paid off flawlessly. I wonder if it needs a little more grubbiness though where metal plating meets at sharp angles as grime would gather there - for example around the engine at the back, on ehte verticles lines around the lasconnon mounting etc
> 
> Dont get me wrong, I love it, but just trying to find a useful suggestion. Do you use the weathering powders?


No worries brotha and thanks! When magnatizing the sponsons, the dirty grubbiness around the edges was a concern. However, if I made them really weathered then when I removed them form the actual hull the, the hull effect would look out of place...if you get what I am trying to say.



Angelofdeath690 said:


> DoE your stuff is always so great T_T it makes me feel bad that I am no where near your level of detail and skill.
> 
> I always have trouble with dry brushing in particular, any tips?


Well my friend, you flatter me with your compliments! I struggled for the longest time trying to figure out how to paint tanks until I figured out what worked best for me...my log shows it.

As for dry brushing, I actually have several different brushes I use for drybrushing, some that are really messed up, others that are straight edged. It really depends on the situation. Less paint on the very tip is always the best, you can always add more if it wasnt enough.



KjellThorngaard said:


> Another fantastic tank DoE. You are going to have a spectacular army when/if you ever get done. The great thing about the Guard is you are never really done. You have a whole regiment plus support as a goal!


WOOT! Ant that the truth, thanks buddy. Seems like there is an endless mound of Krieg lying in wait in the closet...at this rate, maybe another two years before they all get done. I swear I hear them having their own private battles deciding on who should get painted next...lol. But wait, then there will be new shit and I will have to buy that as well....DAMN YOU FORGEWORLD!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Hey Folks,

Well, I was graciously invited to “Naoniscon” which is supposedly the Italian equivalent of Adepticon back in the states. I had a little over a week’s notice to get ready for the event. This was officially my FIRST warhammer 40k tournament and it cost about 15 Euros to enter the 40k tournament, which was about $20 US dollars. There were 30 players for 40k and about 30 give or take a few Fantasy players. Tons of different booths and loads of Cosplay competition everywhere. 

I entered my Death Korps of Krieg 1750 point list for validation and was approved. I was ecstatic that I was allowed to use my Krieg army, rules and all. The 40k tournament consisted of 3 matches randomly chosen by judges with primary mission from the rule book and secondary missions that were randomly drawn each match, keeping it a secret from your opponent.

My first opponent was Orks. I thought to myself “OMG, I am going to get stomped!” Our deployment was Spearhead with one main objective in each deployment zone. I won the roll-off and choose first. My secondary objective…LOL…was to capture the center of the board without being contested. Ya, that didn’t work out so well with a spearhead setup, I deployed more so towards the back of my deployment area hoping to give myself a little more shooting space. My opponent setup all his boyz, battlewagon, killa kans, dreads, grot tanks…etc, etc as close as he could and just tried to charge them down my throat. My Thuddguns were a super success as I rolled hit after hit with them, pinning his huge squad of big shootas, destroying an entire 30 boyz squad. My executioner wrecked 3 squadrons of 4 grot tanks, def winning the MVP for its points. The Orks finally reached my front lines and unleashed their WAGGGHHHHH! He multi-assaulted 4-5 units of mine. I lost the combat the first time, but due to the Krieg Die Hards rule they held the line. The next round of combat proved too much for the Orks as my Krieg won the combat and broke the Orks moral, winning the initiative test, I overran the retreating Orks. In the end the game was a draw and neither side had achieved their secondary objective. The winner was then determined by kill points, giving me the victory by 147 points…WOOT!

My Second match was against Space Wolves. This army I had heard nothing but horrible things, meaning bad against me. Our deployment was pitched battle with annihilation as the primary objective. My secondary objective was to get one scoring unit into his deployment zone, easy enough I thought. I won first turn again and setup pretty much all my heavy hitters in the middle flanked by both my leman russ tanks and a large mob of infantry on the right. He setup his 2 squads of long fangs right on his very edge of deployment area center stage. Everything else of his was clustered into the far left corner. I moved the demolisher forward 6 and unleashed the cannon on the edge of his rhino, scoring a hit I immobilized it and scored two wounding hits on his thundercav. This created a traffic jam on his end and he had to single file his wolves through a narrow gap. He tried to run his wolfcav but ended up rolling a 2 making him short for the charge. I ended unleashing the Thuddguns and Demolisher cannon on his wolfcav, causing them to pass their pinning test but failing their moral check. Because they were forced into a conga line when they rolled their fall back move, the very last guy ended up running off the table edge causing the entire HQ wolfcav unit to run off the board. I ended up pinning another two units of his and in the end I ended up tabling him with only one unit of his left. I lost one unit, a centaur, and scored my secondary objective. Pretty bad day for the Space Wolves. However, this guy was the best player hands down; great attitude and he had the whole Scottish thing down, red hair, beard, and even a kilt! 

As for game 3…well things went from great to absolute SHIT! My opponent, Necrons. Deployment, Dawn of War….super lame. Mission, 2 objectives each and my secondary was the same as last game. I got lucky since there were 9 random secondary missions. Opponent won the roll off. I ended up stealing the initiative…a lot of good that did me as he made the game night fighting for 2 additional turns due to solar pulse, three turns of night fighting is a little much, oh well. I ended up getting rocked, losing 3/5th of my army. I couldn’t see shit to fire at and by the time I could see, he was in my face with 3, 5 man wraith squads and two command barges. The opponent was also a total asshole not making it any fun. He first tried to move a unit that he realized he had forgotten to move while it was my turn and I was moving. He also had his side-kick friend sitting next to him giving advice and reminders…I asked if he was playing or his friend. One thing that really got on my nerves was that he kept on yelling out “POWER OVERWELMING” every time his Necrons lived, whipped out a unit of mine, or made an assault. Anyways, I was glad to finally finish the game as I was mentally exhausted. 

All in all, I placed 12th out of 30. The whole event was awesome, only real downer was the language barrier. I was also the ONLY American player.

I also won “Best painted army” which consisted of a sweet trophy, certificate, and 50 Euros ($65 dollars) and also won 2nd place for best painted figure/unit “My DKoK Death Rider display that I built when I got invited to the tournament” which consisted of 10 Euros ($13 dollars). 

The plack reads “Tournament Warhammer 40k, Naoniscon 2012, The giocogliere, 13 May 2012, Best Army”

The certificate reads “For having submitted an army exceptionally painting, is conferred the certificate: Best army painted, Premium payable to: Cheyne Andrew Spikowski”

My winnings also included a Necron Triarch Stalker, Trazyn the infinite, and the spider walker character.

Here are some pics for you guys to enjoy. 
Until next time…

Regards,
DoE


----------



## elmir

Looks great all laid out man. 

Congrats on the best painted award. Well deserved as we can see throughout your blog. 

Enjoy some extra rep for a great force


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Its a well deserved award there DoE. Grats on it and on getting to field your whole army in all its splendor.


----------



## TheReverend

Mate, well done with the Best Painted. I think most of us in this section of the forum aspire to win one of those at some point, so you are my hero this week :victory:

A well deserved reward for so much hard work. 

Rev


----------



## nsr250repsol

Congrats again Bro! I knew you would walk out of there with an award for painting.


----------



## ondskapt

Nice army indeed ! 

I played once again a DKOK at a tournament ... I've been wiped out in 3 turns. I've never seen so many pies flying on my Rhinos (even without LoS of course). I'll always remember the 2 Hades Drill things that blown 2 Rhinos and Demolition charges behind that blast the content 

Congrats for the prices !


----------



## arumichic

Amazing!!!~ Congratz dude!~ 
Finally got to see your work again after a rest again and it makes me want to paint.....this late at night. >.< Anywho, glad to see ppl are still active even though my own world revolves around me. Hahaha! I'll creep around here in the near future too.


----------



## Hellados

mate it's all epic as always! I love the tanks and knew they would be perfect! Gratz on the awards too! now you just need some super tanks 

I've finally got around to trying to steal how you paint your tanks, on page 34 you said 'followed by burnt umber oil paint to creat the grim/streak marks' which paint exactly?? (i often find that the proper materials make life so much easier and our work so much better)


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

elmir said:


> Looks great all laid out man.
> 
> Congrats on the best painted award. Well deserved as we can see throughout your blog.
> 
> Enjoy some extra rep for a great force


Thank you Elmir, going that extra mile to paint basic infantry seems to have paid off.



Angelofdeath690 said:


> Its a well deserved award there DoE. Grats on it and on getting to field your whole army in all its splendor.


Thanks AoD...I wish I could have used my entire army...lol. What you see in the award pic is a little more than half of my painted Krieg force so far.



TheReverend said:


> Mate, well done with the Best Painted. I think most of us in this section of the forum aspire to win one of those at some point, so you are my hero this week :victory:
> 
> A well deserved reward for so much hard work.
> 
> Rev


Thanks Rev. I was actually surprised that I had won. There were several other armies that looked fantastic as well. To bad I didnt get anytime to take pictures of those as well.



nsr250repsol said:


> Congrats again Bro! I knew you would walk out of there with an award for painting.


LOL....oh really? Wish you would have came, would have been great having someone to chat with.



ondskapt said:


> Nice army indeed !
> 
> I played once again a DKOK at a tournament ... I've been wiped out in 3 turns. I've never seen so many pies flying on my Rhinos (even without LoS of course). I'll always remember the 2 Hades Drill things that blown 2 Rhinos and Demolition charges behind that blast the content
> 
> Congrats for the prices !


Thank you Sir. They sure do have loads of pie plates flying around every where. The only problem is getting them to stick "Hit" when it counts. As for the breaching drills, I need to put together my second one and paint it as those bad boys are my "Ace in the hole".



arumichic said:


> Amazing!!!~ Congratz dude!~
> Finally got to see your work again after a rest again and it makes me want to paint.....this late at night. >.< Anywho, glad to see ppl are still active even though my own world revolves around me. Hahaha! I'll creep around here in the near future too.


Im glad I can inspire you to paint and thanks for the great comment! I am also glad to see you floating around the boards again, what have you been up to?



Hellados said:


> mate it's all epic as always! I love the tanks and knew they would be perfect! Gratz on the awards too! now you just need some super tanks
> 
> I've finally got around to trying to steal how you paint your tanks, on page 34 you said 'followed by burnt umber oil paint to creat the grim/streak marks' which paint exactly?? (i often find that the proper materials make life so much easier and our work so much better)


Sorry mate I didnt get back to you sooner on the question. The oil paint is from Daler & Rowney Georgian oil colours, Burnt Umber #223. I also use the MIG productions thinner for washes, followed by white spirits to feather in the streak marks and clean up and crazy strays.

Without any further ado, here is my new Leman Russ addition for the month of May: Vanquisher/Battle cannon.

I figured I might as well make the vanquisher cannon swapable with the normal battle cannon in case I want to field the normal Leman Russ. I also magnetized the meltas w/heavy bolters...just incase I get tight on points. =) 

I put a nice dent in my tank force so far, however, there is still a ton more to do. Hey, you can never have enough tanks, right?

Enjoy!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Hellados

another stunning tank! I'm definitely going to give those paints a go! dont worry about the wait the temperature in England has gone up to 26-29 degrees C this week so i haven't painted anything 

do you or can you use the white spirit with the games workshop paints?

also would turps work rather then white spirit?


----------



## Midge913

Wonderful work on the new tank! I am glad that you finally got over your block with vehicles as you are producing some stunning pieces bud. Oh, and a belated congrats on the award! Well done!


----------



## DanoNecrono

The new tank probably has one of the nicest colour schemes I've seen. I only wish I could paint as nice as you very good work. Excited to see more of your work!


----------



## troybuckle

Awesome job with the tank the weathering is done perfectly it very realistic looking.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Hellados said:


> another stunning tank! I'm definitely going to give those paints a go! dont worry about the wait the temperature in England has gone up to 26-29 degrees C this week so i haven't painted anything
> 
> do you or can you use the white spirit with the games workshop paints?
> 
> also would turps work rather then white spirit?


Thanks Hellados! As for using White Spirits with Acrylics, I don’t think that works very well since the acrylics dry pretty fast unless using slow-dry or something rather. I had a bad experience with turpentine, at least the Italian version as it ate away my acrylic paint and turned the surrounded areas white. When using enamels/oils I stick with white spirits and when I use pigments, I tend to use Isopropyl alcohol. 



Midge913 said:


> Wonderful work on the new tank! I am glad that you finally got over your block with vehicles as you are producing some stunning pieces bud. Oh, and a belated congrats on the award! Well done!


Tell me about it! Finally having the confidence to paint vehicles has helped my army grow to another level. Now it’s time for some SUPER HEAVY goodness! Thanks for the congrats as well on the award. 



DanoNecrono said:


> The new tank probably has one of the nicest colour schemes I've seen. I only wish I could paint as nice as you very good work. Excited to see more of your work!


Thanks Dano, the compliment is much appreciate as it's people like yourself that help fuel my motivation! I am sure with some practice and some patience, trial and error, you can create the same thing if not better. 



troybuckle said:


> Awesome job with the tank the weathering is done perfectly it very realistic looking.


Im happy that you approve Troy, thanks for your support as well.


Well as some of you may know, I am expecting my first child (boy) to be born on the 13th of June, at least that’s his due date. So, I figured I would go ahead and whip up something BIG in dedication to him. I decided I would go ahead and clean up and prep my Macharius Vulcan for June’s entry. I hope to have it finished before he gets here, but time will only tell. The Macharius will have the same paint scheme as my Leman Russ tanks. 

I also included a Commissar commander and I am not quite sure whether or not I want to add a Krieg infantry guy sitting on the back, seems a little out of place and anywhere else I tried to place him he just didn’t sit well, what do you guys think? The turret is also magnetized with 3/8th magnets that way the turret doesnt just flop around and holds together nicely. I also had to do a little bit of repair work on the back turret as it was badly misshaped, now I just need to sand it down a bit and she will be ready to go. 

Until next time…
Regards,
DoE


----------



## Midge913

mmmmmmmm..... Super heavy goodnes:yahoo:

Looking forward to seeing this one progress bud.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

I like that tank, probably my fav of the newer FW offerings. Can't wait to see it done DoE style.


----------



## Hellados

gratz on the baby

definitely a big step from the lemons, cant wait to see it all done and dirty 

i cant help but think trying to sit on the back of a super heavy would be a bit noisy and shaky, tbh when that gun gets going he'd prob fall off??


----------



## Fenrisian

I would save him for another tank or something. Cause you know , meditating on a stormlord is... hard ?


----------



## nsr250repsol

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Thanks Hellados! As for using White Spirits with Acrylics, I don’t think that works very well since the acrylics dry pretty fast unless using slow-dry or something rather. I had a bad experience with turpentine, at least the Italian version as it ate away my acrylic paint and turned the surrounded areas white. When using enamels/oils I stick with white spirits and when I use pigments, I tend to use Isopropyl alcohol.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about it! Finally having the confidence to paint vehicles has helped my army grow to another level. Now it’s time for some SUPER HEAVY goodness! Thanks for the congrats as well on the award.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dano, the compliment is much appreciate as it's people like yourself that help fuel my motivation! I am sure with some practice and some patience, trial and error, you can create the same thing if not better.
> 
> 
> 
> Im happy that you approve Troy, thanks for your support as well.
> 
> 
> Well as some of you may know, I am expecting my first child (boy) to be born on the 13th of June, at least that’s his due date. So, I figured I would go ahead and whip up something BIG in dedication to him. I decided I would go ahead and clean up and prep my Macharius Vulcan for June’s entry. I hope to have it finished before he gets here, but time will only tell. The Macharius will have the same paint scheme as my Leman Russ tanks.
> 
> I also included a Commissar commander and I am not quite sure whether or not I want to add a Krieg infantry guy sitting on the back, seems a little out of place and anywhere else I tried to place him he just didn’t sit well, what do you guys think? The turret is also magnetized with 3/8th magnets that way the turret doesnt just flop around and holds together nicely. I also had to do a little bit of repair work on the back turret as it was badly misshaped, now I just need to sand it down a bit and she will be ready to go.
> 
> Until next time…
> Regards,
> DoE


Looking good Bro! I can't help but laugh when I see the picture with the Kriegsmen sitting on the back. He really looks a little butt hurt that the commissar wont let him have a turn at the guns :yahoo: You painting this big guy this weekend?


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

So, Midge inspired me to go ahead and take some progress shots of the super heavy as I progress with her. The first couple pictures show the tank base coated with decals attached. As of right now, I am currently working on the metallic chipping effect over the German grey chipping. The turret is done, chipping wise, while the main buddy still needs metallic chipping. After I finish the chipping effect, I will then proceed with a Filter wash over the entire model followed by a pin wash over all the rivets, cracks, and edges.

For the chipping effect, I followed the instructions from the FW masterclass vol.1 which recommends using oldschool sprue sponges (Thank goodness I kept a bucket load of those for no apparent reason).

Anyways, enjoy, as it's back to chipping for me! WooT!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Lethiathan

Beautiful man, Gratz on the boy as well! That Macharius will look perfect amongst the rest of the krieg!


----------



## nsr250repsol

Looks great as always Bro! I still say with all that weathering and battle damage done to them they just look too clean. Those bad boys need to be a little muddy too.


----------



## Midge913

Looking great DoE!!! Battle damage is really adding a lot to the piece.


----------



## TheReverend

Looks awesome so far mate. Can't wait to see it finished. I like the weathering.

Rev


----------



## Taggerung

Looking good DOE, have you tried using the scorched brown + chaos black mix on the sponge yet as well? I used in conjunction with the bolt gun and I thought it added a nice depth to the chips and mixed it up a little. Also, using a pencil on the edges works wonders for a good metallic sheen, but it looks great! After some earth shakers a super heavy is next...whether it's a macharius or a warhound I haven't decided yet


----------



## Rumour_Control

Hi, a superb looking Kreig army you are working on. I love your weathering on your vehicles. Are you using filters?, these are my next to experiment with.

Also where did you get your sandbags from? Apologies if they are handmade. Im going to add some to my weapon teams and my artillery and want to have them with sandbags on the bases.

Once again a superb looking force, i'll keep popping back to check for updates on this cool army.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Yesterday I applied the filter to the Macharius, so to answer RC’s question, yes I use filters on my tanks. I couldn’t imagine not using a filter as it adds so much depth to the model and helps darken the base colors…at least in my opinion. After waiting about 20 hours for the enamels to dry, give or take a couple, I will now proceed with the pin wash, once finished with mowing the lawn, this will take another 20+ hours to dry. This will add more depth to all the rivets / raised edges / and panel lines. I learned a valuable lesson when working with enamels, back when I first started using them... LET THEM DRY FIRST BEFORE MOVING ON TO THE NEXT TECHNIQUE! 

@RC: The sandbags I got from Ebay along time ago, at least a year or so, if not longer. I can’t help ya there buddy, sorry. And in all honesty, yes it was much easier than making them myself, however, making them yourself as Midge has done…makes them look so much more fantastic, again personal preference.

@Tag: Yes I have tried the brown + chaos black, it however did not look right on my tanks or models in general, at least in my opinion. I do however use the graphite pencils, gives a nice sheen as you mentioned.


----------



## Midge913

Looking great brother! I really do love the way the white stripe looks after chipping and the filter. Fantastically realistic.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

DoE, have yopu talked about filters in this plog? If you did I missed it and need to reread your plog. I am curious about filters (just read some stuff I googled) and wondered what your technique was on your tanks. 

A big +1 to the other comments, that tank is a standout. Nicely done!


----------



## Rumour_Control

I also have a couple of questions on the filters. Are you using MIG filters as im thinking of investing in some after seeing your models and do you apply it straight to the matt finish of the basecoat or do you varnish it first? (satin or gloss)



Many thanks.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Well I just finished the PIN wash on all the panels, edges, recessed areas…very time consuming but well worth it. I think I spent pretty much most of the day just doing the PIN wash and cleaning up any strays…and there were many! To me, it adds another level of depth to the model making everything sorta pop out at ya. You can see it the best from the top view.

Next up are the tracks, followed by details here and there, and then finally the dirt/grim/rust streaks.

Stay tuned for the next update!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Hellados

stunning mate, i thought you were finished with the previous post but then i guess thats the difference between my tanks and yours 

by pin wash do you mean a little dab of wash on each rivet? or is there more to it then that (i'm having issues stealing your ideas because my tanks are so much darker, but ofc this isn't about mine)


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

KjellThorngaard said:


> DoE, have yopu talked about filters in this plog? If you did I missed it and need to reread your plog. I am curious about filters (just read some stuff I googled) and wondered what your technique was on your tanks.
> 
> A big +1 to the other comments, that tank is a standout. Nicely done!





Rumour_Control said:


> I also have a couple of questions on the filters. Are you using MIG filters as im thinking of investing in some after seeing your models and do you apply it straight to the matt finish of the basecoat or do you varnish it first? (satin or gloss)
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks.


@Kjell and RC: I may have talked about filters earlier in my log, I am not quit 100% on that, however, I did try and create filters the old school way (Oil paints, diluted with thinner). Alas, while trying to re-approach my tanks, I have stumbled across a product called AK. I swear these enamles are the mircale paints that I have been looking for for so long. They are a little tricky to use and do take a little bit of finesse, but once you figure it out, its all down hill from there. As for applying it to the model, I do apply it directly to the base coat.



Hellados said:


> stunning mate, i thought you were finished with the previous post but then i guess thats the difference between my tanks and yours
> 
> by pin wash do you mean a little dab of wash on each rivet? or is there more to it then that (i'm having issues stealing your ideas because my tanks are so much darker, but ofc this isn't about mine)


For a pin wash I use enamels/oil paints that have been thinned down to the consistency of a normal GW wash, maybe a tad thicker. I apply it to every rivet, panel line, reccess I can find which adds depth to those areas, as you can see on the models. Does that help any?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I haven't looked this thread in a while DoE, and I was blown away looking at that Macharius. The paint scheme looks great and the weathering is excellent. Shame I can't come up with a good reason to have one of the other variants in my army.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

> I have stumbled across a product called AK. I swear these enamles are the mircale paints that I have been looking for for so long. They are a little tricky to use and do take a little bit of finesse, but once you figure it out, its all down hill from there. As for applying it to the model, I do apply it directly to the base coat.


Ok, now you have to spill the beans. Are you talking about these paints: 
http://www.ak-interactive-usa.com/weathering.html#WASHES

If so, how EXACTLY are you using them?  I need all the help I can get when I get back to painting 40K tanks!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

KjellThorngaard said:


> Ok, now you have to spill the beans. Are you talking about these paints:
> http://www.ak-interactive-usa.com/weathering.html#WASHES
> 
> If so, how EXACTLY are you using them?  I need all the help I can get when I get back to painting 40K tanks!


Indeed I am my friend, indeed I am!

I wish I would have discovered them alot earlier as I was mixing Georgian oil colors with white spirits to achieve the effects I wanted. Time consuming and irritating if you didnt get the right mix. Anyways, the AK products cut all that crap out of the way and make it pretty simple. Being as my tanks are Grey, I went ahead and picked up the Panzer weathering kit and worked it from there.

It's not as easy as just shaking the jar and applying the enamels. If you do this, you will end up with a shitty looking tank/vehicle because all the pigments cause a brush stroke streaking effect when applied to the model. I found through trial and error that after shaking the jar I usually let the filter or wash sit for about 2 minutes before I start dipping my brush in and applying it to the tank. I also apply the first touches to the bottem of the tank to make sure the mixture is good to go.

I usually start with the base coat
Apply the Filter, clean up as needed
Apply the pin wash, clean up as needed
Details to the vehicle
Create steaks, clean up as needed
Create a wash from the enamel grim and white spirits and apply it to most of the tank.

Let me know if this helps you out a bit...and please feel free to ask me further questions.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Well ladies and gents,

I present my first finished super heavy, the Macharius Vulcan, commanded by Commissar Thaydius “My son Thayden” in dedication to him. His due date is today, however, I think he’s finding it quite cozy in his mother’s belly! I wasn’t sure if I was going to get it done before he got here, guess I got lucky! 

This beast definitely took a lot of work. A lot more areas to cover and weather, plus I think the hazard cables helped give the tank a little bit of color. In the end I think it turned out awesome and I really am excited to have finished my first super heavy and squashing that fear I had of painting tanks.

I hope you all enjoy the pictures and please feel free to C&C or ask any questions you might have.

Thanks to those who have commented, encouraged me forward and for those who have showed their support! Cheers!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Midge913

It looks fantastic mate!!!!


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Great job DoE, that is awesome!


----------



## Rumour_Control

Hi DoE. The macharius vulcan is beautiful, the weathering is perfect. Great job. Thanks for the tips on the enamels, i think im gonna have a try with them in the week, im waiting for the postman to bring them hopefully this morning!

I hope everything goes well with your soon to be new arrival, My wifes due date is next wednesday so we will both be going through the same experiences.


----------



## SGMAlice

FW have featured you on their facespace page! (Yes, you know this already but others don't) It is quite the accolade.

I think that puts paid to any reservations you had about how you did 

Alice


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Midge913 said:


> It looks fantastic mate!!!!


Thanks buddy! Quite a few hours sunk into that beast, in the end it was well worth it!



KjellThorngaard said:


> Great job DoE, that is awesome!


Thank you Sir, much appreciated for the feedback!



Rumour_Control said:


> Hi DoE. The macharius vulcan is beautiful, the weathering is perfect. Great job. Thanks for the tips on the enamels, i think im gonna have a try with them in the week, im waiting for the postman to bring them hopefully this morning!
> 
> I hope everything goes well with your soon to be new arrival, My wifes due date is next wednesday so we will both be going through the same experiences.


Awesome dude, I really look forward to see how yours turn out. Make sure to most a progress report on how it goes and again, thanks for the support!



SGMAlice said:


> FW have featured you on their facespace page! (Yes, you know this already but others don't) It is quite the accolade.
> 
> I think that puts paid to any reservations you had about how you did
> 
> Alice


Thanks Alice, I actually was really surprised and it was a huge confidence boost.

Now it's time to sit back and relax for a couple days...little man could pop out anyday now.

Cheers!
DoE


----------



## Meldon

A really cool and really HUGE tank! Well done


----------



## TheReverend

That Vulcan looks amazing!! Love the weathering and the commander adds something to the over all look and feel.

Rev


----------



## jaysen

Looks great. Even better with all the extra pictures.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

That is a beautifully weathered tank. I'm planning to do some vehicles in the near future and I hope I can pull off 1/10th of what you've done. +rep.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Well hello folks!

It's been a little while and that's because I have been enjoying this new thing called Fatherhood! My son, Thayden, was born on June 17th 2012...Fathers Day...what better fathers day gift can you get? Crazy but awesome...and all I can really say is that it is quit the experience thats for sure! Ohhh and there sure has been alot of changes around the house, thats the truth.

While my painting and activity level may decline for a bit, I still plan on trying to make progress with my projects.

So, without further ado...I present my second Krieg Hades Breaching Drill. Wasnt sure if I was going to get it finished in time or not and it took way longer then I had thought, but with the little one around it's much harder to just sit and paint for several hours.

Anyways, enjoy and look forward to hearing back from you guys!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Midge913

Welcome back mate! Believe me I understand the toll that little ones take on the hobby time. But I will tell you that you will find a groove and a routine that works for you in the midst of the chaos. Drill is looking great and the midget is definitely adorable.


----------



## Zodd

Congratulations with the son and being a father. Really beats everything else :wink:

And the Drill is a worthy addition to your army. Damn nice it is.


----------



## elmir

What product do you use for your waterstains if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Zero Effect

Loving the Drill fella. Even better addition with the wee one. Congrats!


----------



## khrone forever

very nice camo scheme you got there, and the flesh is really ni.......oh, thats the little boy....

anyway, congrats on fatherhood, and a very nice breaching drill


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Congrats DoE on the new addition to the DoE Kriegers. The drill is nice, too.

Fatherhood is its own blessing. Hobbies do take a backseat for a while, then soon as you know it you are painting the lad's first army and rolling dice together. Congrats, he is a handsome champ.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Congrats on the baby and welcome back!!!


----------



## Hellados

Gratz on the models mate, they look awesome


----------



## reavsie

Congratulations on the birth of your child, life will never be the same again - in a good way!

Really liking the level of detail and skill involved in your models.

+ Rep


----------



## Jaraka

Really well done!! You managed to keep them dark and gritty, whilst not losing those subtle details. 

Great use of blending and subtle earthy highlights used throughout - also love the weathering on your tanks.

My Emperor's Children would love to go a few rounds with your Krieg 

+Rep


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Another fantastic model. As far as I'm concerned yours are the best tanks and vehicles on here. You manage to get them looking so real. I can't imagine the work that goes into the weathering.



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> ...but with the little one around it's much harder to just sit and paint for several hours.


You read my mind. It's truly amazing how much they change your life, isn't it?


----------



## Djinn24

AAwesome model and grats on the new kid, good bye gaming time dad.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Midge913 said:


> Welcome back mate! Believe me I understand the toll that little ones take on the hobby time. But I will tell you that you will find a groove and a routine that works for you in the midst of the chaos. Drill is looking great and the midget is definitely adorable.


Thanks buddy for both compliments :grin:



Zodd said:


> Congratulations with the son and being a father. Really beats everything else :wink:
> 
> And the Drill is a worthy addition to your army. Damn nice it is.


Indeed it does, even tho sometimes I think I am going to lose my mind. It was about time I put together and painted my second drill.



elmir said:


> What product do you use for your waterstains if you don't mind me asking?


I don't mind you asking at all, that's what we are all here for is to help each other out along the way, right? I use AK-47 products for all my weathering needs. :wink:



Zero Effect said:


> Loving the Drill fella. Even better addition with the wee one. Congrats!


Thanks Zero, now I can keep my friends on their toes with two drills...MUAHAHAHA!



Angelofdeath690 said:


> Congrats on the baby and welcome back!!!


Indeed it is good to be back, lots of activity going on of late, assuming it's all the 6th edition craze going on.



Hellados said:


> Gratz on the models mate, they look awesome


Much ablidged Sir!



reavsie said:


> Congratulations on the birth of your child, life will never be the same again - in a good way!
> 
> Really liking the level of detail and skill involved in your models.
> 
> + Rep


Ant that the truth, I already can't wait for him to get older so we can throw some dice. Thanks for the compliments mate.



Jaraka said:


> Really well done!! You managed to keep them dark and gritty, whilst not losing those subtle details.
> 
> Great use of blending and subtle earthy highlights used throughout - also love the weathering on your tanks.
> 
> My Emperor's Children would love to go a few rounds with your Krieg
> 
> +Rep


Thank a bunch Jaraka, and I would love to put some Emperor's children 6ft under...hehehe!



Khorne's Fist said:


> Another fantastic model. As far as I'm concerned yours are the best tanks and vehicles on here. You manage to get them looking so real. I can't imagine the work that goes into the weathering.
> 
> You read my mind. It's truly amazing how much they change your life, isn't it?


You flatter me KF, I think my ego just swelled up a bit...lol! And boy, do they change everything! Thank the lord for an awesome wife!



djinn24 said:


> AAwesome model and grats on the new kid, good bye gaming time dad.


Thanks man, actually, I get all the gaming time I want, it's just a matter of planning it. LOL, I have actually played a game last week with him in my left arm passed out, sleeps like a champ....for now!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Well folks,

Time for a small update, alls quite in the house hold, for now...got a break from the little one. Amazing how frustrating they can make you, then in a blink of an eye bring the biggest smile to your face...nothing like it. 

Well nothing too fancy this month, just another 5 Death Riders for the month of August, bringing my total to 10. Still another 10 lying in bags waiting to be painted with another 10 still needing to be purchased for a grand total of 30. Trying to make that sweet Imperial Armour Apoc. 2 Death Rider formation...should be pretty freaking sweet once they are all finished.

Nonetheless, here is the before pic. Time to get to work since the little one is passed out and I am feeling motivated to paint.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Lethiathan

Hey DoE, Just had a loooong look at the plog and heard you were working with oils. Just out of interest do you apply them like a wash, or do you apply them how forgeworld recommend in IA Model Masterclass 1?

Edit: Also If your planning to continue your Krieg a friend of mine found a place that sells it discount (not sure why, But If you want the link PM me)


----------



## Grins1878

Have to say, I think the amount of consistantly stunning work here out does my meagre +17 rep! If I could give more I would!

Oils are something I've not worked with, but my pal Kev does and swears by them. It looks really good!

Have to say I am jealous seeing the amount of DKK you have, I think they're a truly stunning force, ever so slightly out of my price bracket... That said, a plazzy squad of space marines is over twenty quid, may as well just go for it! 

Keep it up man, and congrats on the nipper!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Lethiathan said:


> Hey DoE, Just had a loooong look at the plog and heard you were working with oils. Just out of interest do you apply them like a wash, or do you apply them how forgeworld recommend in IA Model Masterclass 1?


Hey buddy, I started out using oil paints mixed with MIG thinner for washes and blending. I then found a great alternative AK-47 products "designed by MIG" which still use oils, it's just a pre-mix for different painting techniques. Some are applied like washes, others as a Pin wash, and some are just a filter. I hope this helps a bit, I will try to do a step by step whenever I start working on the next tanks.



Grins1878 said:


> Have to say, I think the amount of consistantly stunning work here out does my meagre +17 rep! If I could give more I would!
> 
> Oils are something I've not worked with, but my pal Kev does and swears by them. It looks really good!
> 
> Have to say I am jealous seeing the amount of DKK you have, I think they're a truly stunning force, ever so slightly out of my price bracket... That said, a plazzy squad of space marines is over twenty quid, may as well just go for it!
> 
> Keep it up man, and congrats on the nipper!


Thank you good Sir! It def is a lot of work with cleaning, assembling, fixing, and then painting them, easy to get burnt out. The end product is well worth it tho. If you do start picking some up, do it gradually rather then trying to buy a ton all at once like I did. Again, thanks for the REP and the great comment!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

So, I managed to finish my August entry, 5 Death Riders. I’m sorry the pictures are a little darker than usual. I moved my work station, well part of it for that matter, down stairs so I could be around the family while I worked on painting these guys up…plus, it feels like it’s a Sonja up stairs with this heat we have been having. Again, wish I had a little more light so you could see the detail a little better. 

Here are the pictures plus the additional 5 Death Riders, now a full 10 man unit. Time to field them on the table and watch them get shot to hell! =)

Hope you like and if you have any questions, let me know.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Lethiathan

Thanks DoE, I managed to get my own blend of oil paint acrylic paint white spirit and water to get the effects I want, Thanks for the advice I'll check out the product!

Also NICE work on the Death Riders!


----------



## Djinn24

Looking great DoE! You ever n Skype anymore?


----------



## Midge913

Looking awesome as usual mate!


----------



## TheReverend

Loving the horses DoE, they look even better in a big troop.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Lethiathan said:


> Also NICE work on the Death Riders!


Thanks Leth!



djinn24 said:


> Looking great DoE! You ever n Skype anymore?


Thanks Djinn, I would have been on Skype, however, it's been so damn hot ups stairs by super computer fried itself. I made myself a temp painting area down stairs to be with the little one and the wife.



Midge913 said:


> Looking awesome as usual mate!


Glad you approve buddy!



TheReverend said:


> Loving the horses DoE, they look even better in a big troop.


Thanks Rev, indeed they look much cooler in a larger group.



Well, I figured since it's the half way point (6 months) for this years 2012 painting comp that I would go ahead and include a couple pictures of the 143rd Krieg army. This includes everything painted so far from last years 2011 painting comp up until now. Lots of work and time put into this army and still a shit ton left to do, what you see is about a quarter of the army so far...

Anyways, the pictures are a little dark, thats because I had to set the army up in the gaming room to take the pictures.

Enjoy,
DoE


----------



## Zero Effect

I have to say that is one mighty impressive K.R.I.E.G force.

A few questions if you ever be so kind to answer.

How long has this taken to collect?

What are the future plans for the K.R.I.E.G project?

Finally how do you manage to convince the other half to allow you to spend all the money on some lovely FW models and tanks?

Regards, 
ZE


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Zero Effect said:


> I have to say that is one mighty impressive K.R.I.E.G force.
> A few questions if you ever be so kind to answer.
> 
> How long has this taken to collect?
> 
> What are the future plans for the K.R.I.E.G project?
> 
> Finally how do you manage to convince the other half to allow you to spend all the money on some lovely FW models and tanks?
> 
> Regards,
> ZE


Hey ZE,
First and foremost, thanks for commenting. Just a simple comment helps keep me motivated! So, to answer your questions:

I started collecting my Krieg army back in mid-2010. However, I have been collecting/painting/playing Warhammer since 1996 and I am still collecting models to this day…damn you Forge World!

As for the Future plans for the Krieg, here is my updated list as of today, what I have on hand and still needing to be completed:

5x Krieg infantry squads (50)
5x Krieg Grenadier squads (50)
2x Engineer squads (10)
2x Mole launchers
3x Hvy bolters
3x Hvy stubbers
3x Hvy autocannons
5x Renegade Ogyrns 
1x Renegade Ogryn w/DKoK victim
3x Heavy Mortars w/crew
10x Krieg Death riders
3x Grenadier Centaurs 
1x Krieg Earth shaker w/crew
1x Krieg Medusa w/crew
3x Vendettas
1x Vulture Gunship
1x Marauder destroyer
2x Thunderbolts
4x Chimeras
1x Bombard
5x Leman Russ (different variants)
1x Manitcore
1x Deathstrike
3x Hellhounds
1x Baneblade
3x Shadowsword/Stormlord
1x Valdor
1x Reaver Titan
2x Mars pattern Warhound Titans
1x Praetor armoured assault launcher
1x Malcador Infernus
1x Minotaur artillery tank
1x Gorgon armoured assault transport
3x Hydra Flakk tanks

I think that’s all of it, I may have forgotten 1 or 2 items.

As far as the wife letting me have all these nice things, well, I worked in Iraq for 2 years as a contractor for the Department of State. Soooooo, I had saved up quit a bit of dough and paid off all our debt. I still ask for permission and sometimes give the excuse “Well they might stop selling it, I better get it while it’s still available.”

I think for September’s challenge I will work on the 3x Hydra Flakk tanks. I will try and include some work-in-progress pics while working on the Hydras.

Stay tuned!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Angelofdeath690

That list >_> makes me wanna upgrade my Valhalans but so many FW pieces XD. 

The hydra tanks will probably be the ones i wanna get next. Keep up the good work DoE!!


----------



## Vaz

Vulture, Marauder Destroyer being Navy should give you opportunity to get some colour into the List, whether it's a whole new Livery to represent a Naval Wing, or keep with a Tactical Camoflage but add in a Splash of Colour on the Underside of the wings or the Tail section to represent a Distinctive Paint Scheme.

Add in that a Marauder Destroyer looks awesome - even if the Autocannons are looking a bit old now - might be nice to see the Muzzles/replaced with the new style?

Oh, and that Praetor and Minotaur NEED to be seen.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

I can honestly say I've never seen another army painted to such quality standards in such a large quantity. You make me bite my paintbrush handles in envy.


----------



## wittmann

wow what a great looking army you have there.

I noticed after page 28 you changed to a darker colour scheme would you mind giving the lowdown on what colour or colours you used for the greatcoat and pants.

I'm just about to start painting my krieg atm.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

wittmann said:


> wow what a great looking army you have there.
> 
> I noticed after page 28 you changed to a darker colour scheme would you mind giving the lowdown on what colour or colours you used for the greatcoat and pants.
> 
> I'm just about to start painting my krieg atm.


Hello Wittmann and thanks for the comment!

The Kriegsmen were painted as follows:

Primed = Vallejo primer Black
Basecoat = Vallejo US Grey
Great Coat = Vallejo US Grey / washed with Badab Black, making sure not to pool / rehighlight with Vallejo US Grey
Pants = Vallejo light grey / washed with Devlan Mud / rehighlight with Vallejo light grey
Boats & Mask = Kommando Khaki / washed with devlan mud / rehighlight with Kommando Khaki
Armor = Vallejo German grey / scratchs and dings with chaos black and boltgun metal
Straps & Backpack = Scorched brown / highlighted with bestial brown
Strip marking on collar = Ruby red
Lenses = Dark Angels green / snot green / finally a dab of skull white
Lasgun = Boltgun metal / washed badab black
Gloves = Chaos black / highlighted with Vallejo German grey 
Mask coupling/belt/buttons = Brazen Brass (out of production)
Mask Tube = shadow grey / washed with badab black
Lasgun stock & shovel handle = snakebite leather / washed with devlan mud


Hope this helps and look forward to seeing you progress with you Krieg army!

For the month of September, I will paint up a Hydra Flakk tank. I am committing to one but will try and knock out all three!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## wittmann

thanx so much for the quick reply and colour scheme i take it you mean from the vallejo air US grey range and what exact georgian oils did you use for the green blue grey filter as described on page 34 for your filter on the tanks?
Dude they look amazing i want your recipe hehe. +1 rep

Grats on your cashflow as well 
flyer beware lol.
kind regards wittmann
(gassing on your dkok)


----------



## Mr.Malevolent

Definitely saved that recipe for when I can finally get around to collecting DKoK.
I'm already impressed with your army and you still have all that you listed to still collect?
You madman!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

wittmann said:


> thanx so much for the quick reply and colour scheme i take it you mean from the vallejo air US grey range and what exact georgian oils did you use for the green blue grey filter as described on page 34 for your filter on the tanks?
> Dude they look amazing i want your recipe hehe. +1 rep


Thanks buddy, as for the tanks. I switched to using AK enamel weathering products...much easier however it still takes some finese.



Mr.Malevolent said:


> Definitely saved that recipe for when I can finally get around to collecting DKoK.
> I'm already impressed with your army and you still have all that you listed to still collect?
> You madman!


Thanks Malevolent! As for the list, no, I already have whats listed plus a couple other items I forgot to mention, they just need to be built and painted...


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Ok...so I finally took some time out to figure out how to upload some pictures so that the readers can follow along with captions for each picture, much easier.

I am creating this work-in-progress for these Hydras because I searched high and low for a "How to" and did not come up with anything. The instructions from Forge World are nothing more than a 1 page picture of the Hydra assembled, that’s it. First off, these things were a major, major pain in the ass!

In this picture you see the top panel and rear hull.









Here we have the two previous pieces temporarily attached. Lots of issues arose when testing the dry fit.









Here I am cutting off a bit from the front top panel, just behind the panel line and sanding down the back end just a smidge. Why am I doing that you might ask?









Because here you can see the huge gap that is left at the rear of the Hydra between the resin and the chimera’s side.









Afterwards, after cutting down the resin, the fit is much better; however there are still some gaps that will need to be filled on the top between the top panel and the chimera.

















Next up I took the bottom extension plate and cut it up so that it would provide support for both the top panel and the Hydra turret which is quit heavy. I simply cut off the part with the hooks and glued it in place.

























Afterwards I still ran into another HUGE issue. There was a 1 inch gap from the back of the rear hydra hull to the actual plastic kit...WTF! I used both the curved and extended bottom plastic hull piece that the kit comes with and neither was sufficient to cover that huge gap.
















Extended plate...

















I finally picked up some plasticard and cut about an inch wide section off, sanded it down and covered the gap. Seriously, this had to be the most WTF...FW kit I have ever seen!


































Now I am just waiting on my silicone sculpting tools so that I can fix these huge mold lines going down the barrel.

Sorry if it's not detailed enough for some of you, but I figured I would at least give those who were trying to figure out what the hell to do an idea on how to fix the issue.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## KjellThorngaard

For the price, you'ld figure the parts would fit...

The Hydra is on my list of must haves if I ever get back into painting 40K stuff. I'll be following this one DoE.


----------



## Straken's_Fist

Just want to say "wow!" your Kreig army is great to look at when I am being kept awake at 4am by my severe acid reflux disease...It kinda takes my mind off the pain!


----------



## Angelofdeath690

DoE I had the same problem with my Salamander kit and now there is a big open spot lol. I will have to think on using the plasticard to fix some of it.


----------



## Hellados

oh mate you must of cried when you dry fitted it and saw that it failed massively!

I'm still too scared to weather my IG tanks but I'm getting to it, i keep finding Orks to paint first


----------



## wittmann

Whats the latest with this army have you gone MIA ?


----------



## hocky

Hey Krieg! Where are you buddy?!!


----------



## Jangalak

I must echo 'hocky's' comment mate where are you? I've been out of heres y online for a while - work, kids and life in general got in the way - I am gonna start posting again but checking in on some of my old favourites and saw you had dropped off about the same time as me - cmon back - we miss your work!


----------

